# [Vile] Maiden of Pain's Redemption



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

This is a spin-off from Of Vile Darkness, following the adventures of Loviana and Orshallan.  The game it came from was a *vile* game and though our protagonists are not vile some of their adversaries very well could be. 

*The World of Low’verok*

*Capital* – Andeluvay, in the northeast on the Tonver River.  (See more information further down.)

It is governed by a single king, King Xargo, and there are 48 high noble lords (mostly humans, genasi, and half-elves, but there are two gnomes and three halflings amongst them), three dwarven noble lords (from Silver Citadel, Citadel Amber, and Firegold Citadel), two elven noble lords (from the Farlight and Black Pine forests, respectively), and the current Council Speaker from the Sea of Song that govern their various parts of the country.  

Low'verok has very strong ties to the elemental, para-elemental, and quasi-elemental planes, and genasi of all types are common (though some more than others).  Elemental and half-elemental creatures also are seen with relative frequency, and they are generally considered lucky.  

Small gods are quite frequent, and many trees and pools of water embody the essence of the divine.  Signs that indicate the presence of a god are taken very seriously (some even include favored sacrifices).  Particularly for gods of ponds or springs, a small sacrifice of coin or food is required before taking water.  There are even a few small gods of berry bushes or fruit or nut trees, so small prayers before taking the fruits of the land are a part of everyday life.  Also, there are gods of the various animals and other creatures, so short prayers after taking the life of a creature for food or in self-protection are routine.  

Because of the close ties to the land through the elemental planes and small gods and nature spirits, it is rare that settlements abuse the land.  Logging, mining, hunting, trapping, etc. are usually done in a responsible manner (usually through treaties with local elven or gnome communities).  

*The gods of Low'verok (and their domains) are:*
*Alnaria* – neutral good Protector of children, Goddess of Innocence, Unicorn Queen (Animal, Good, Luck, Protection)
*Akadi* – neutral goddess of air (Air, Illusion, Travel, Trickery)
*Beshaba* – chaotic evil goddess of bad luck (Chaos, Evil, Fate, Lucky, Trickery)
*Boccob* – neutral god of magic (Knowledge, Magic, Trickery)
*Corellon Larethian* – chaotic good god of music and the arts (protector of elves) (Chaos, Good, Protection, War)
*Ehlonna* – neutral good nature goddess (Animal, Good, Plant, Sun)
*Erythnul* – chaotic evil god of slaughter (Chaos Evil, Trickery, War)
*Fharlanghn* – true neutral god of travel (Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Garl Glittergold* – neutral good god of jokes and humor (protector of gnomes) (Good, Protection, Trickery)
*Ghaunadaur* – chaotic neutral god of slimes, oozes, and aberrations (Cavern, Chaos, Earth, Slime, Water)
*Grumbar* – neutral god of earth (Cavern, Earth, Metal, Time)
*Gruumsh* – chaotic evil god of domination (protector of orcs) (Chaos, Evil Strength, War)
*Heironeous* – lawful good god of valor (Good, Law, and War)
*Hextor* – lawful evil god of tyranny (Destruction, Evil, Law, War)
*Hoar* – lawful neutral god of retribution (Fate, Law, Retribution, Travel)
*Istishia* – neutral god of water (Destruction, Ocean Storm, Travel, Water)
*Kelemvor* – lawful neutral god of death (Fate, Law, Protection, Repose, Travel)
*Kord* – chaotic good god of strength (Chaos, Good, Luck, Strength)
*Kossuth* – neutral god of fire (Destruction, Fire, Renewal, Suffering)
*Lliira* – chaotic good goddess of joy (Chaos, Charm, Family, Good, Travel)
*Loviatar* – lawful evil goddess of pain (Evil, Law, Retribution, Strength, Suffering)
*Milil* - neutral good god of musicians and music (Charm, Good, Knowledge, Nobility)
*Moradin* – lawful good god of the forge (protector of the dwarves) (Earth, Good, Law, Protection)
*Nerull* – neutral evil god of undead (Undeath, Death, Evil, Trickery)
*Obad-Hai* – neutral god of nature (Air, Animal, Earth Fire, Plant, Water)
*Oghma* - neutral god of knowledge (Charm, Knowledge, Luck, Travel, Trickery)
*Olidammara* – chaotic neutral god of thieves and tricks (Chaos, Luck, Trickery)
*Pelor* – neutral good god of the sun (Good, Healing, Strength, Sun)
*Siamorphe* – lawful neutral goddess of nobles (Knowledge, Law, Nobility, Planning)
*Sune* – chaotic good goddess of beauty and love (Chaos, Charm, Good, Protection)
*Talona* – chaotic evil goddess of disease and poison (Chaos, Destruction, Evil, Suffering)
*Talos* – chaotic neutral god of storms (Chaos, Destruction, Fire, Storm)
*Tymora* – chaotic good goddess of good luck (Chaos, Good, Luck, Protection, Travel)
*Valkur* – chaotic good god of sailors (Air, Chaos, Good, Ocean, Protection)
*Vecna* – neutral evil god of secrets (Evil, Knowledge, Magic)
*Wee Jas* – lawful neutral goddess of death and magic (Death, Law, Magic)
*Yondalla* – lawful good goddess of the hearth and family (protector of halflings) (Good, Family, Law, Protection)

There are two important things that everyone in Low'verok knows.  One is about the song pearls, and the other is about the Forbidden Lands.

*Song Pearls*
Song pearls or glass pearls are worth, at the bare minimum, ten times platinum for a single one.  The rare, translucent pearls have many  powerful magical properties, from allowing one to understand magic, to healing, to making one stronger, or other equally wonderful things.  Song pearl beds are rigorously guarded by aquatic elves and often raided by kelpies or other aquatic monsters that like shiny things.  At least one open war was fought to control the song pearl trade (the Pearl War, which led to the creation of the current “free trade zone” around the Sea of Song).  No noble may control the trade, and no merchant may bargain with more than two aquatic elf communities for their supply.  As a matter of fact, there are no nobles controlling any community near the Sea of Song.  The towns and cities in that region each send a representative to Albon (the largest city of the region), and a leader is elected to represent the interests of the Sea of Song in the noble’s council in Andeluvay.  Song pearls are frequently bought by the king for use in the army, but there are also some markets for adventurers and very wealthy wizards or nobles.  

*Forbidden Lands*
The Forbidden Lands are in the far southwest of Low'verok.  The coast around the peninsula is treacherous and rocky, and there is not a single good port around it, not that any sailor could be convinced to try.  The land leading up to the Forbidden Lands is inhospitable desert, inhabited only by nomadic tribes.  The edge of the Forbidden Lands is impossible to miss, as it is a shear cliff that drops straight down two hundred feet, as if the land had been cut by a knife.  There’s a common expression that goes simply “Nothing good comes out of the Forbidden Lands.”  And nothing ever has.  The only things people have ever seen come out of the Forbidden Lands are strange and deadly monsters.  The nomadic peoples of the Unwanted Desert (the border of the Forbidden Lands) have a strong warrior tradition and consider themselves the first line of defense against the horrors of the Forbidden Lands.  So far, none who have gone into them have come back to tell tales of it.  The phrase “I'll send you to the Forbidden Lands” (or various permutations thereof) is uttered between deadly enemies or by assassins.

*Geography*
I'll try to give you a small mental picture of the world (as I have no digital map-making skills).  Picture, if you will, a large oval country.  There's a wide peninsula in the southwest.  Where the peninsula meets the land, there is a 200 ft cliff.  The entire peninsula is the Forbidden Lands.  Bordering this is the Unwanted Desert.  East of the desert is a mountain range known as the Dragonspine Mountains.  The Firegold Citadel, one of the dwarfholds, is there.  East of that is Skord's Swamp, a large marshy area that legend has it contains a black dragon.  Much further east in the southeast portion of the country is the Black Pine forest.  Running north to south in the eastern part of the country is the Tonver River, a major trade route.  In the northeast, right on the Tonver, is Andeluvay, the capital.

There's a large lake to the west and slightly south called Greenfire Lake, so called because it glows with a green fire at night.  No one knows why, but most sorcerers tend to come from those shores.  Just south of Greenfire Lake is a large expanse of plains, in the center of which is the city of Willow Grove.  The people of the plains are known for their talent for raising horses.

To the east and slightly north of Andeluvay is Ice Lake, thusly called because icebergs can be found in it all year round.  South of Ice Lake is the Sea of Song.  The area around the Sea is a free trade zone, so the trade capital of the country is in Albon, on the south shores of the Sea.  Every single guild has their central Guild Hall here, rather than in the capital.  Just west of the Sea of Song are the Firespine Mountains, home of the Silver Citadel and Citadel Amber dwarfholds.  To the north is the Farlight Forest, home of the highest elven nobles.  The Deepwater river runs from east to west, starting in the Firespine Mountains, running north of Skord's Swamp, and emptying into the Endless Sea just east of the Black Pine Forest.  The Deepwater is swift, cold, and in a deep gorge for most of its length and is unsuitable for trade.

From the peninsula of the Forbidden Lands to the Black Pine Forest is the shore of the Endless Sea.  The major ports are: Benshay, in the Unwanted Desert, specializing in goods from the desert nomads; Fort Merdin, just east of Benshay, a major naval outpost for the king; Port Jarlo, just east of Fort Merdin, specializing in exotic goods from the southern isles; Port Lyalee, between the Dragonspine Mountains and Skord's Swamp, run exclusively by halfling traders running to Albon; Gajin, just south of Skord's Swamp, this place has a high concentration of lizardfolk and water genasi and has a somewhat unsavory reputation; Port Xialar, just east of the Black Pine Forest, run by elves.  One hundred miles off the coast roughly south of Gajin is the island of Scuttlecove, known by only a few, and then only for its utterly unwholesome and depraved reputation.  The rest of Low'verok is surrounded by what is collectively (and rather unimaginatively) called the Unexplored Lands.  There's no taboo against exploring these lands as there is the Forbidden Lands.

*Forests of Low'verok*
While there are several wooded areas of Low'verok, the largest and most intimidating forests are the Farlight and the Black Pine.  These forests haven't been logged in centuries, and to the outside eye, remain virgin woods.  All elves come from one of the two forests.  While many elven communities exist in other areas of Low'verok, all elves are born in one of the two great forests.  A pregnant elven woman would make every effort to get back to her home forest (or the other, if her time is close) in order to give birth in one of the great elven communities.  The rare elf that is born outside the protection of the great forests (and its attending spirits) is considered unlucky or even cursed.  It's fairly obvious when an elf is born outside the great forests; a normal elf's eyes are green, a "outborn" elf's eyes are bright blue.

Other intelligent races generally do not enter the great forests without permission.  While the great forests are not exactly closed to outsiders, one needs a potent reason to come inside, and an even better one to come to one of the elven communities therein.  Some of the fringe communities of humans, gnomes, or half-elves have standing permission to a certain amount of hunting and gathering on the edges of the forest, and most consider these to be lucky.  A word from them carries weight when an outsider tries to gain entry to the great forests.

*Black Pine* - The Black Pine forest borders the coast in parts, and is subject the coastal raids that are part of life along the ocean.  The elves from this region run Port Xialar, which is open to all species, though they have their own ports deeper into the forest.  To hide their own ports, the elves employ obscuring magic, but sorcerers or wizards with pirate bands have brought down the elven defenses before.  In reaction to this, the elves of the Black Pine forest concentrate not on more powerful magic, but on skillful archers, frequently combined with magic.  The archers and arcane archers of the Black Pine forest are the best in Low'verok.  An elf from this region typically has a somewhat martial and practical outlook.  They're close to human and halfling trade routes as well, and generally get along with traders very well.

*Farlight* - If the Black Pine forest is said to represent the martial and warlike side of elves, than the Farlight forest represents the mystical and magical side.  Many centuries ago, human, half-elven, genasi, and others raised great magician's towers and created deep underground complexes.  The Farlight forest was a strange, isolated collection of communities bent on studying the arcane mysteries.  The elves permitted this because they too were fascinated by the magic, and hoped that with many others (particularly non-elves, that might have a different way of looking at things), the mysteries could be unraveled.  For reasons unknown, several strange areas of slightly warped magic exist in the Farlight forest, along with the odd portal.  Because of these strange magical fields, the Farlight forest contains several odd creatures, infused with the odd magical currents.  The mysteries of the Farlight forest have prevented any kind of major invasion, despite the fact that it borders the Unexplored Lands.  Orc hoards have simply been swallowed up by it, as evidenced by left-behind shields, weapons, and armor as they tried to run.

However, a few centuries ago, the great towers and complexes began to fall into ruin.  The arcanists and magisters with their strange experiments had simply vanished without a trace.  The elves were uncertain of how this happened, but visions from Corellon Larethian convinced them that it had been folly to allow the raising (and descending) of towers into the great forests, particularly by non-elves.  

The forest today is dotted by crumbling ruins of once-great towers, usually in close proximity to one strange magic field or another.  The elves shun them, and continue to live in their natural cities.  However, they know that some strange things still reside in the old complexes.  They occasionally let well-trusted adventuring groups clean out some of the more troublesome ones.

The elves of the Farlight forest still carry on a strong magical tradition.  The most powerful wizards tend to come from the Farlight, as well as many unique spells and magical items.

*Other interesting world tidbits that you should know*
*Andeluvay:*  The capital city of Low'verok may not be the trade capital, but it does boast something else aside from the king's palace.  There are portals in Andeluvay to every single one of the Inner Planes, and genasi that may be extremely rare elsewhere are much more common.  Andeluvay does brisk business in planar travel as well as goods that help one traverse the planes.  Thus the Wayfarer's Guild is the only Guild with their main Guild Hall in Andeluvay rather than Albon.  

Also each temple has its head temple in the capital city, so it is also the religious center of Low'verok.  However, there are no public temples to most evil deities, nor Hoar, Olidamarra, or Ghaunadaur.  But there are temples to Beshaba (connected to Tymora's temple, rare is the sight of one temple with the other), and Talona.  Their presence is scarcely tolerated by some of the other churches, but one never mentions one luck goddess without her sister and Talona's clergy's ability to diagnose and remove disease is better even than Pelor's so their public presence is tolerated.  In reality, all temples have a strong presence here, but those who are disapproved of or persecuted stay hidden from the public eye.

*Guilds:*  Each Guild and several organizations have their own seal.  Inns and other establishments with the guild seal on the door offer discounts or additional services to members of that guild.  Here's a few descriptions of the various guild seals:

*Adventurer's Guild:*  A crossed sword and bone, with a starburst behind.
*Weaver's Guild:*  Six by six crosshatch.
*Miner's Guild:*  Pickaxe.
*Jeweler's Guild:*  Faceted gem.
*Tailor's Guild:*  Spool and threaded needle.
*Tanner's Guild:*  A hide.
*Trader's Guild:*  A coin above a wagon wheel.
*Diver's Guild:*  Open clam shell with pearl in it (see only around the Sea of Song).
*Shipwright's Guild:*  Simple ship with billowing sail.
*Locksmith's Guild:*  Keyhold and key.
*Moneychanger's Guild:*  Three different sized coins.
*Cooper's Guild:*  A barrel.
*Cobbler's Guild:*  A boot.
*Horse Trainer's Guild:*  Horse head.
*Healer's Guild:*  A hand, palm forward, behind a mortar and pestle.
*Elemental Guild:*  Leaping flames, round circle (pebble), waves, and three wavy lines (wind) (for genasi that wish to learn more about how to use their unique heritage).
*Gravecrawler's Guild:* (morticians) Skull and a stone
*Mage's Guild:*  Starburst.
*Messenger's Guild:*  A winged foot.
*Wayfarer's Guild:*  A door.
*Brotherhood of Alchemy:*  A circle, split in two horizontally.  The bottom half is dark, the top light with a mortar and pestle.

*Guilds that are not generally seen in public*
The illegal guilds are generally not widespread organizations, and may only be confined to large cities or even only certain cities or regions.  Their symbols are rarely seen except for the worst of neighborhoods (barring Scuttlecove of course)

*Thieves' Guild* - There are many thieves' guilds, each with their own individual symbol, but all tend to include some kind of open portal (window or door) and a hand.
*Whore's Guild* - A skirt.
*Executioner's Guild* - An axe.  While not illegal, this is a very small guild that is generally only one or two individuals working for a noble family.  Their guild duties generally consist of recording the names of the people killed, what crime caused them to be executed, how they were executed, their last words or request, and if anything noteworthy happened at the execution.
*Torturer's Guild* - Iron maiden.  A skilled profession requiring a certain amount of learning to be good at it, this guild is not entirely illegal.  While some torturers are employed by nobles to get information from criminals, some are rogues that only desire to hurt others.
*Fence' Guild* - A fence.  Most fences (those who buy and sell stolen goods) are independent, but they have a network to help move particularly troublesome items.
*Assassin's Guild* - Dagger with a droplet on the end.
*Addendum to Alchemist's Guild* - If you see what looks like a drop of water below or somewhere within a symbol of the Brotherhood of Alchemy, then the alchemist knows how to make poison and their antidotes.  In public, it's always the antidotes, but for less scrupulous customers with gold enough to pay, poison can be bought.  Sometimes certain drugs can be had too, but that's more rare.

*Names:*  In Low'verok, it is reasonably common for a person to change their name if they change careers, signaling that the person wishes to be free of their past.  Calling someone by a former name is considered an insult, unless the former personality of that name is sorely needed.  Old adventurers have been called to arms by their old names before.  Many will take great pains to conceal their past so that they cannot be called by their former names.  

*Laws:*  One of the quirks of Low'verok law is that necromancy is not illegal.  Bodies of executed lawbreakers are given to necromancers so that they can be animated for public service, such as cleaning sewers.

*Magic Item Names:*  All magic items have some kind of name.  Also, if owned long enough, additional powers can be discovered about them.  For example, an _amulet of natural armor +1_ known as Yelfark's Shield after the druid that created it, might become a +2 and grant electricity resistance 10 as its owner increases in level.  Discarding it or giving it to another allows the item to revert to its base power.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And now, on to the story:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

All of you would know the following bits of history and rumors:

Years ago the Yillinda, wife and Queen of King Xargo, was struck down by a magical poison, yet did not die.  She remains in a kind of eternal sleep, and Xargo remains faithful to her.  Because of this, there is no royal heir.  This much is public knowledge.  Rumors fly as to who did it and why the most potent magic or prayers cannot restore the Queen to true life.  Several assassins would have loved to take credit for this, but no one has come forward.  Since her poisoning, King Xargo has withdrawn from nearly all public appearances, only appearing at the most necessary and sacred public functions.  When she was "alive," Queen Yillinda was a champion of the poor, while King Xargo handled the nobles.  The strangest rumors circulate about the fact that Kind Xargo has had visions from his comatose wife, requesting that he form an order of knights dedicated to her, to carry out her wishes.Along with these rumors of these new "Yillindan Knights," have been a rash of vigilante-style justice on the streets.  The City Watch officially suspects the church of Hoar (an outlawed faith).

Amongst the religious side of things are clashes amongst the clergy, as the laws concerning necromancy are up for debate again.  All of the good faiths are against the laws, but are opposed by the churches of Siamorphe, Wee Jas, Talona, and Boccob.  Boccob and Wee Jas' churches are backed by both the Mage's Guild and the Gravecrawler's Guild (who are responsible for animating bodies of executed law-breakers for public service), both powerful guilds with backing by many noble families as well as powerful wizards.  Talona's church is usually responsible for supplying the poisons used in execution (it's more difficult to reanimate a beheaded or hung body), and would hate to their markets dwindle.  And Siamorphe's church claims that the necromantic laws help keep order by warding off some law-breakers.  They are, of course, backed by a large portion of the noble houses.  Both sets of churches are at odds, while the neutral faiths simply fight to keep from falling asleep in council.

On general religious information, the following faiths are outlawed:  Nerull, Vecna, Hextor, Grummsh, Loviatar, Olidammara, Hoar (due to vigilantism), and Ghaunadaur (due to its worshippers being rampant destructive forces most of the time).  Talona's church is legal because their ability to diagnose and cure diseases and poisons better than Pelor's church. Beshaba's faith is allowed because no one ever mentions her sister, Tymora, without her.  

~~~
Andeluvay is the largest city in Low'verok, a nexus of over a two dozen portals, and a center for all religions.  Even those faiths that are outlawed have a strong presence here, to the dismay of the City Watch.  The capital is a city of extremes, holding the King's palace and houses of the high noble lords, the central temples, and the Nexus Hall (where the portals are) as well as shockingly decadent districts of unsavory vices (Firelight Walk) and industrial areas of grinding poverty (Dragon's Breath Hollow, or simply The Hollow).  

Firelight Walk is the place where one can find the kinds of things one can't buy in the market.  Here the Thieves' Guild has their headquarters, as do Assassin's and Whore's Guilds.  The current Guildmaster of the Thieves' Guild is a lightning genasi called Darsilni Silenthand.  Known as a clever roofwalker and excellent safe-cracker, Darsilni doesn't tolerate sloppiness in his employees.  Rogue thieves that don't present themselves to him, or refuse to abide by guild laws find their stay in Andeluvay shortened considerably.

The current Grandmaster Assassin's name is not known (it rarely is), but the person you talk to to arrange for such things is a halfling called Wode.  No one's sure if this person is a male or female, but Wode is a virtually colorless individual that's a master of disguise.  It's particularly adept at pretending to be a beggar child.  If you want a job done, it's best to be at The Hydra's Glass tavern on certain days and times, which change weekly.  If you're a new assassin in town, it's best to report to Wode before taking out your target or trying to find work.

Most of the pleasure houses on Firelight Walk are run through the Whore's Guild, but there are a few independent houses and many independent whores.  A guild-run whorehouse has fair, fixed prices, guarantees a certain level of cleanliness and experience in their employees, and protects both parties from spying or cohesion.  

There are also several dens where one can experience a wide variety of mostly-illegal substances, or indulge in other, darker vices.  The Blind Woman is a popular place to get certain drugs, while The Shattered Sister is run by a rogue member of the Torturer's Guild.  It is also suspected that Sivi, the propritor of the Shattered Sister, either is or has connections to the church of Loviatar.  

A place of a great deal of trade, much of it interplanar, Andeluvay has a great deal of inns, taverns, trading halls, and markets.  There's a place for every kind of purse, so sleeping on the streets is not tolerated aside from the most destitute of beggars.  However, if one is lacking coin, there are several charity houses that one can go to for a pallet of straw, a bowl of soup, a bit of healing, and some spiritual guidance.  The charity houses are mostly run by the church of Pelor, though Alnaria's faith has three that only care for beggar children, in addition to their usual orphanages.  Several of the other good faiths have charity houses too, though several are joint endeavors.  

Andeluvay is also very unique in the fact that is actually straddles the Tonver River.  The King's Palace is literally built right over it, held up with great pillars that rise over a hundred feet into the air, held up with both mortar and magic.  The massive pillars are, in fact, hollow, and part of the palace lies underneath the river as well as above it.

There are over a dozen bridges that span the Tonver River, from an old wooden foot bridge, to various stone bridges of differing ages and styles.  One bridge seems to be made of a silvery metal and appears as insubstantial as a spider web, though it is, in actuality, the strongest of all the bridges.  Known as the Royal Favor, or simply the Royal, only nobles may pass over this bridge, and it is guarded at all times by members of the royal guard.  All of the bridges charge some kind of toll, from a few coppers to a silver, depending on the area, traffic, and size of the bridge.

A place so rich in magic and riches of the planes also has great centers of learning.  The Darcandis Wizard Academy is the most prestigious in Low'verok, and stands near the temple of Boccob.  Exclusive, rich, and powerful, this academy has been producing excellent wizards for over three hundred years.  To claim that one is from the Darcandis school is a mark of social superiority.  Most court wizards have attended the Darcandis academy.  Also in the city is Varland's School of Magic, a small academy specializing in transmutation, Libri Falyarrow, a school run elves for those interested in elven wizardry, and Ekzerikal's Worlds of Wonder, a gnome-run academy specializing in illusion magic.  Also the main academy for those who learn from the Mage's Guild is here, and is the largest school of magic in Low'verok.

There are several great libraries here, run by clerics of Oghma, Boccob, Siamorphe, as well as other scholars.  The Hall of Knowledge is the largest library, containing tomes covering hundreds if not thousands of subjects.  For a fee of a few coppers, one can browse books for hours.  For a bit more, one can have the help of skilled scholars in searching for certain types of books.  It takes much more to look at the books of magic, which are in a section of the library known as The Well, guarded by warriors sworn to Boccob.  

The Hall of Records is part of the temple of Siamorphe, a place where the bloodlines of all nobles are recorded, including what bastard children they've managed to locate and record.  A fee of a few silver will allow one to peruse these books.  The Hall of the Dead is part of the temple of Kelemvor, with records of the fallen added daily so that prayers might be said for them.  Extensive graveyards and catacombs characterize the temple of the Lord of the Dead.

Every church has their high temples here, as the High Priest or Priestess of each religion has a say on the King's Council.  The temple district, known as the Godswalk, contains the splendid temples, each decorated in their own very unique way.  The air here smells of incense, and sounds of chanting can be heard at all hours of the day.

~~~



			
				Loviana  said:
			
		

> * The tears still fresh but controlled Loviana blushes at Orshallan’s gentlemen’s touch, though it was not unfamiliar feeling the gentlemen had never really known her.  She smiles brightly at the hinted at joke and her voices carries a certain amount of delight as she replies. *
> 
> “That would work if you wish my dear, I’ve been through the area in travel but never for any length of time and never in enjoyment.  Please take your time Orshallan, I’m here waiting for you, and you’ve already proven your love to me.”



  "Well, I think we can take the time for a simple repast before we go to turn the world upside down, love," Orshallan says brightly, as one of the serving wenches comes with shepard's pie and two cold mugs of ale.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Nodding simply at Orshallan’s suggestion before casting an apologetic look at the serving wench Loviana tries to clean up the mess that is her face by using the hem of her gown to wipe at the tears.  Looking slightly embarrassed Loviana address the serving wench. * 

“Thank you miss, I’m sorry…”  Her words trail off as she realizes she’s not sure what to say, “It’s wonderful news though, it truly is.”

* After the severing wench departs Loviana takes a long drink of the cold ale as she tries to forum her thoughts into words. *

“You’ve already turned my world upside down…  This is so not the conversation I thought we would be having after I talked to the elder priest this morning…  I was so expecting the worse, do you promise me I’m not dreaming this all?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"There were many ways this could have gone, but things have fallen out as they have, and I would not change them.  I pledge you this is not a dream though.  Ale never tastes this good in a dream,"  Orshallan says with a bright smile.

*The shepard's pie is filling and quite tasty, and after dinner is had, the two lovers can walk back to the temple.  Orshallan goes to speak immediately with Jenar and Galdaron Exile in his office, and comes out a hour later.*

"Oddly enough, I think Jenar expected this.  At least he didn't seem surprised when I told him though Galdaron about had a fit of apoplexy.  Then again, I would suspect illness if he didn't.  Jenar will take over in the morning, so we have this last night for ourselves before we begin our travels," he says with a sweet smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles at Orshallan’s reassurances and digs deeply into the Sheppard’s pie.  On the walk home after there meal Loviana slips in closer to Orshallan, smiling proudly and affectionately at him as steers at him wondering why this most wonderful man chose her.  * 

* As Orshallan disappeared into the chamber to speak of his decision a sense of anxiously comes across Loviana and in the single hour that passes she walks the halls of the temple with a tortured look on her lovely face.  At the end of the single hour that passes like days is over Orshallan finds her setting next to the flower beds she has grown so found of.  His words catch her by surprise.*

“Really!  So soon?  Are you sure..?”

* Knowing that he is Loviana simply returns the smiles and moves into his embrace.  Many moments later she pushes him back gently a look of regret on her slender features. *

“My dear, I have to go out, I have items, mementoes, and equipment at a safe house that I will need in my new life with you.  I cannot ask you to go with me, it would be…  shocking for a man of your virtue, and it would be unsafe for you to my dear.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 1, 2004)

"Will you need an escort?  If not, then return safely my love," he says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Looking deeply into Orshallan’s dark blue eyes and seeing the worry and compassion Loviana’s very heart skips a beat as no one had ever felt that way towards her before.  Trying to reassure him Loviana embraces him as she kisses him deeply before she gives him a small teasing smile. * 

“Will you honestly allow me to leave unescorted?”  Her teasing smile quickly leaves as she turns serious, “My dear Orshallan, I promise I will be back if I can, nothing will keep me from you and your wonderfully loving embrace, but there is of course some danger, Loviatar’s spies uncovered something as secretive as Lydia, I imagine that something as scandalous and public as your leaving will be much easier for them to uncover so I need to move quickly.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

"I trust you to come back to me, and it could be that the presence of myself or guards from the temple would put you in more danger than if you simply went alone.  Can I at least convince you to call a cab, a plain one?  That way you will be protected from Loviatar's spies somewhat while you travel, and you can get this over swiftly," he says, looking concerned.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Anyone’s presence could place me at risk, I will take a cab if that’s what you desire, and speed might be a better than stealth in this matter.  If they suspect any betrayal on my part then you simply lay in ambush for me at the safe house.”

* With a quick twist she pulls a simple ring from a slender finger and hands offers it to her love. *

“This is the shadow that blocked your attempts to garner information about me, you will be able to track me now, it will also hide your virtuous nature as it hid my immoral nature from you.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Orshallan speaks to one of the servants quickly to find a cab, and takes the ring gently.*

"I guessed it was something of the sort.  Wait a moment, I have something for you," he says, and goes to his bedside.  From underneath he draws a locked box, and with a golden key, opens it.  He takes out a smaller wooden box and opens that, and walks back over to Loviana.

"I origianlly had these made for Lydia and myself, and I think it was fate that she never received them.  Because for some reason, I think I had you in mind when I designed it," he says, and lifts out an exquisite ring.  It is made from gold, and formed in the shape of two nymphs that hold the small emerald in place.  Orshalla places it on Loviana's finger, and then hands her a ring to do the same to his.  His has two knights in gold that hold a small sapphire.

"With these rings, we can never truly be apart, and we will always know where the other is and how they are doing.  When we're in a few blocks, we can whisper to each other and we will hear, and if we wish, we can take the other's hurts upon ourself."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

*Stunned Loviana simply listens as she watches the ideal sized jewel sparkle on her finger but when Orshallan draws silent she looks upon him with a troubled expression. *

“Oh…Wow, Orshallan,  I… I.  Are you sure you want to bestow this on me?  This was Lydia’s wedding band…  I’ve done nothing to deserve this.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

"You deserve this for just being yourself, and because I love you.  No other reason needs to be said," Orshallan whispers, embracing her and giving her a deep kiss.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Not sure what to think, let alone do, Loviana instinctively returns the kiss with her own passion.  Finally, through force of will she breaks the kiss and looks upon her love with soulful eyes. *

“I do not wish to you leave you now, or ever, but your gift will make our separation bearable..  I’ll return soon, tonight, and maybe we can share a bed like a couple in love should?  If not then I will be happy to be held.”

* The love in her blue eyes leaves no doubt about the truth of her words. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Orshallan just gives a broad, mischievious smile as the servant comes back with news that the cab is ready.*

"We'll see.  Return safely to me," he says, giving her a last hug before she leaves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* After giving one last hug she turns and fallows the servant to the cab as she draws near it she whispers one last time to her love and one last time to reassure herself. *

“Soon my love, so soon.”

* As the cab departs she gives the driver simple directions but they lead not to the safe house but to the masquerade where she bought her current hair and eye color.  Most of its cliental was above the table, entertainer from court jester to thespians, but it was also know by does bellow the law for it’s masterworks. *

* The cab stopped a few blocks away from Loviana destination, in a wooded area that contained lots of exits and many shadows, it was also an area well know to Loviana. *

* A few seconds later a city guard, Loviana in disguise, begins making it rounds though the back alleys but he fallows none of the normal routes as he steadily works his way to the masquerade shop. *

* The old lady running the shop had long ago grown accustomed to weirder sights and thought nothing of a gruff city guard asking for hair die of every tint imaginable and buy some of the more superior eye color changing contacts. *

* Her safe house not far at all, though it’s located in the worse section of town in the area, Loviana, still guised as the city guard makes his way to the area but when he draws near the safe house the shadows consumed him, his body shifts to that of a old bag lady and it’s this bag lady that challenges the street urchins for access to the dilapidated building. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*The street urchins shriek and alternately mob and flee from the bag lady, seeing if she has the guts to push through them, like any real resident would.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Seeing the street urchins fleeing brings little relief to Loviana as any real ambush will come from within the building. *

* She quickly moves to the favored entrance, the once facing the side yard as she scans the surroundings out of habit and unobserved from deep within her cloak. *

* Opening the door she disappears with in the dark building as her keen eyes quickly adjust to the absence of light.  Her quarters, some of the larger in the building sit in the middle hallway on the second floor and Loviana quickly proceeds not to the closest stairwell but to the one in plain view down the long hallway before her. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*So far the place seems quiet, with none of the tension in the air that might come with an ambush.  Speed might be your ally here.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Though the tension was missing from the air the familiar taste of pain was present, before Loviana always found reassurance in this but now it only made her skin craw and made her desire to hurry nearly uncontrollable but it’s a cautious and methodical Loviana that unlocks the door and twists the numb to the left, the opposite direction but the one that opens the door without springing a nasty needle trap. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Inside the room is quiet and undisturbed, with a faint hint of dust showing from Loviana's absence for the past few days.  So far, everything seems clear... until you shut the door.*

*On the back of the door, written in blood that's still slightly sticky, is the symbol of Loviatar.  You've been marked, though probably they're not near now.  It's a game you know well.  The anticipation of pain is often worse than the pain itself, and that's what they intend to do, to frighten and hound you before closing in.  The quicker you can cover your traces, the better.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviama: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

* Loviana frowns in dismay but she moves quickly, releasing Skada incase the anticipation is to much for those still loyal to Loviatar from her glove to gather her few belongings.  Her most unusual possession is that of a small dollhouse, a gift from a master carpenter and mage, delicately into a mundane backpack.  Her other item of worry is that of a jewelry box, though the layer of dust upon it leaves little doubt that no one has touched it since her departure though Loviana is unwilling to open it to double check as she knows that the music would seem ungodly loud and carry none of it’s soothing reassuring melody to her tonight. *

* Looking quickly around her she decides that very few things are worthy of her attention and her eyes land upon the mark one more time and she finds herself wishing it could indeed be different, that Loviatar could find Orshallan’s decision to leave as an acceptable end to this mission, her final one.  Heironeous' church was obviously weaker without him in such a highly needed position.  It seemed so clear to her. *

“I wish you could understand…  I give only my heart and none of your secrets.”

* Feeling that this chapter, but not her life, was done Loviana lifts her few belongings and heeds for the door. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana finds Orshallan in his room, carefully tucking a few last things into a backpack.  A glimmering, silvery breastplate and a dark mace chased with gold lie nearby, as if ready for him to spring into action at any time.  Hearing the door open, Orshallan leaves his packing to embrace Loviana.*

"Things are going well, Jenar I think will be a better High Righteousness than I.  He simply has no ties outside the church and his devotion to it is total.  He also carries the title of Grand Forbidder, which will gain him much prestige where it is needed.  I leave the church in capable hands.  What passed dearheart?  You seem troubled."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana listens to Orshallan’s words with fringe interest and fake smile, it’s not out of rudeness but the simple fact that her mind is preoccupied. Loviana quickly frowns at Orshallan’s observation while deny of it quickly formed on her lips but his loving eyes make her stop in mid stride. *

“I’ve hidden my true feelings so well from all over the years to a point where only I know my true self yet here you set and look at me like a book you’ve read to many times.”  Her frown turns into a slight smile, “It will take some getting use to but I rather like the idea of you knowing me so well.”

Her face turns serious as she offers a small sigh, “They know of our love, and I’ve been marked my love.  They seek to reeducate me, to show me through pain that I will always belong to Loviatar…”  her face pale at the thought she shakes her head and gives a strong smile  in the hopes or easing his worry, “Its not unexpected but I had hoped to be free of the city before it happened.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

"We will be safe in the temple tonight, and tomorrow I will employ all the power I have to be sure we leave the city with little notice.  I will protect you, if you let me, or I will fight alongside you, but I will not see you hurt for their jealousy," Orshallan says, steel in his voice and he enfolds her in a tight embrace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Grinning at his brave words Loviana can’t help but feel the truth that resides in his words, they give her the hope and comfort that she had hoped to give him. * 

“I know you will my dear, and I’m quite pleased to have you protecting me…”  Her grin turns mischievously as she pulls him closer still into her embrace, “I believe the young maiden owes a certain type of payment for this protection  I’m I right my noble sir?”

* Not willing to risk his reply Loviana quickly starts to kiss him with all of her built up passion… *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 2, 2004)

"None taken more willingly," Orshallan whispers, pulling her back with him to the bed.  The two lovers lost themselves in their newly-found passion, Orshallan's strength complimenting Loviana's experience.  She gave him everything she could, to show her love to him, luxuriating in her pleasure and his.  She arced her back and then leaned forward, her coppery-locks gleaming in the candlelight.  But to her horrified gaze she suddenly saw her hair turn from red to deepest midnight, as black as Loviatar's heart.  In her ears she could hear the laughter of the Maiden of Pain as she felt a horrible wrenching pain in her soul...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 2, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana shocked and horrified abruptly disengages from Orshallan, her experience and natural grace makes this a pain free experience for all.  As she sits, her legs up around her chest with her arms hugging them she stairs with transfixed eyes at the stray locket of hair. *

“It’s gone…  I’ve strayed to far from the flock.”

* Her eyes never move, and besides her breathing she sits in a near catatonic state. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

*Orshallan takes her in his arms for many long minutes, speaking gently to her and trying to ease her fears.*

"We will be gone at first light, and they can't hurt us in the temple.  We will not look like what they expect us to, and we will travel as swiftly as our steeds can carry us.  And they will have to fight though me to lay a finger on you," he says, strength and determination in his voice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Moving deeper into his embrace, her own green eyes wet, Loviana steers into Orshallan’s dark blue eyes as a sense of dead and worry takes of her. * 

“Oh Orshallan!  I love you and am I’m honored at your love and determination but don’t underestimate them…  Please my dear, I don't think I could live with myself if anything happened to you.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Do not worry, my love.  I don't intend on taking foolish chances, and I will treat Loviatar's children with all due caution.  I am not entirely unfamiliar of their vindictiveness," he murmurs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles slightly knowing that his words of cautions are true but she only speaks of her curiosity as she moves slightly in his embrace so she can hold him back. *

“Oh?  How did you discover their vindictive streak?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"One of our paladins uncovered one of their churches.  He was a bit too enthusiastic in his duties to rid the city of them.  His enthusiasm clouded his meticulousness, and one escaped.  He found his family flayed alive," Orshallan says flatly, his eyes elsewhere for the moment.  "It pains me to speak of it even now.  I'm sure that was a holy prayer to Loviatar, but I cannot condone such visciousness."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana watches his distant eyes worry and shame in her own. *

“I’m sorry it happened to him, I hadn’t heard of one of Heironeous paladins finding a church…  but sadly it’s not that uncommon of a story, I’m sorry that you saw that my love and I’m shocked you would ever allow yourself to love me…”

* As her worried becomes more dominant she runs her hand over his naked chest. *

“Orshallan, my dear…  Are you sure you want to love me?  Loviatar knows no mercy, and I fear for you and your family,,.  I can go and simply accept my fate, saying that I finally told you who I was and that you rejected me…  My love of you will shield the truth through the pain.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"You are not the one that did that crime, and for whatever you have done in the past, I am certain whatever you do in the future will balance them.  I have learned to look at each person individually, instead of condemming a people as a whole.  My family is well protected, and I can protect myself as well.  I think you should have more than just 'accepting your fate.'  I think you should have the opportunity to try different fates," Orshallan says thoughtfully.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* A thin smile of understanding graces Loviana’s face. *

“I understand my love, though I never served Loviatar in that way, I was “simply” her whore, the pain I caused was rarely fatal and often desired and longed for…  The suffering was nothing more than broken families and faith…  Which lead to the opportunity to try a different fate.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

"Indeed.  I can no longer fault the logic of any faith, even those at violent odds to my own, though the results often lead to tragic consequences," Orshallan sighs and sits up.  "Oftentime broken faith can have a very... vigorous outcome, whichever way it goes.  It seems the converts of one religion often make the strongest devotees of another."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* An amused playful grin crosses Loviana’s features and though her words she light hearted they carry admiration for her love as she moves slightly, allowing Orshallan to adjust and sit up. *

“Are you suggesting you have plans for my broken faith my love?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

*Orshallan arches an eyebrow and gives a half-smile.*

"Perhaps... perhaps indeed.  Though most of it will be up to you.  Come and rest my love, we have a long journey ahead of us tomorrow."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Her own smile mimics that of her love but it turns seductive at the mention of rest. *

“You’re not the only one with plans, my love, and we will both rest better afterwards…  Besides I still owe you a certain type of payment…”

* Seductive and playful, Loviana’s full lips seek out those of Orshallan’s as her experience hands gentle pushes against his shoulders suggesting for him to lay back and enjoy her passionate love. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 6, 2004)

*The two lovers can enjoy each other into the night, though Orshallan awakes at first light.  He brings Loviana some fresh oatcakes and honey to break her fast as he finishes packing his last items.  Strapping on his armor, he throws a cloak on over everything.  Now he looks like nothing more than a well-off, religious traveler of some sort.*

"Come, my love.  We must make haste if we're to get out of Andeluvay in good time.  There is a mount waiting for you in the stables once you're ready."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* The morning finds Loviana tried and sleepy, though it was mainly the effect of the warm bed and the fact that she had stayed awake far longer than Orshallan had. * 

~ The Previous Night ~

* When they had finished exhausting each other via lovemaking Loviana had giving Orshallan a tender kissed on the forehead as she slipped from the bed to quickly cleaned up. *

* When she returned a few short minutes latter it was no surprise that Orshallan was fast asleep, her success in the past had often depended on her ability to outlast mark and now it was simply second nature. *

* After watching her dearly loved sleep his peaceful sleep for a few minutes Loviana moves quietly and gracefully through his bedroom to his simple desk, where she takes out a single piece of parchment and quill.  Her keen eyes allow her to see her words as she scribbles them quietly upon the parchment. *

* Her words and thoughts are intended for only one person, the only person she had loved before Orshallan, but it was a different type of love, the love one has for there mother and in Loviana’s case, not her true mother but Eloma, her former High Painmistress. *

_Mother,

Eloma, I’ve always looked upon you, as a daughter should towards her mother, but I’ve never addressed you as one and I realize this is my last chance, I honestly hope that it brings you some comfort in your pending anger. 

I know you will always be furious and disappointed with me, Mother.  I truly wish I could change that, but I know you to well mother, its forever an impossibility now.  It’s been an impossibility since that fateful day in the back alley where I was gored, grievously wounded and left for death.  

I accepted death mother, I had miscalculated and Loviatar saw me punished for it, but I had already meet Orshallan and fate wasn’t done with me.  I was found and brought before Orshallan who had already started to fall for me.

In his love for a stranger he found the strength to pray for a miracle.  A miracle mother!  I know that Loviatar grants them but I’ve never experienced one before…  It was the strangest thing, my healed body was so imbued with holy power that I suffered from the strangest dreams, I dreamed of the afterlife, I dreamed of a light that warmed the body and the soul, of love, not of the act mother but of the emotion, and I dreamed of the love of a man.

I admit that I fell for him, that I love him deeply now and that I shall always love him, but I preformed as admirably as I could in my position.  You see mother, while I was unconscious Orshallan realized I was not the simple girl I pretended to be, yet I was able to continue to distract him and finally he admitted his love but asked who I was.

I answered truthfully, though I’ve never nor will I give any of our secrets, and still he loved me!  I’ve never felt so elated; we struggled with accepting each other and when I thought it would never work, I was so close to coming home mother, I truly was but I couldn’t accept failing you for nothing.  I was so shocked when Orshallan chose me, and love, over his position of High Righteousness.

I wish you would you would look back upon me with love and pride, I didn’t fail mother, I have distracted Orshallan completely though it has cost me also…  Simply put it has cost me the mother I have always known and though I have chosen Orshallan and love please do not think I love you any less.

I know of the mark mother, I hope it’s your love that allowed me escape with a simple warning for now…  Though Loviatar has reclaimed her gifts from me, so there is nothing neither of us could do to protect me now.  If, when as I doubt I can run forever, I am captured I shall ask for you mother. 

I know you will make me cry from the pain you will so lovingly inflect upon me, but know that I will also cry in joy, for I will have returned to my mother who will loving make me cry till death takes me.

Forever your daughter,
Loviana_

* Her letter done Loviana quickly seals it with wax and she seals it with her signet, a not so simple charm that she wears on her necklace and quietly joins her love in bed. *

~ Present Time ~
* With Orshallan’s good morning kiss Loviana reminds him how wonderful he was the last night before and then she quickly heads to apply her own disguise.  It bothers her deeply, as she has no desire in her vanity to appear common but she dyes her hair blonde, the most common color due to Andeluvay northern position. *

* Pulling a simple gown out, Loviana quickly dresses as she looks upon Orshallan trying to judge her sudden change in appearance.  With a quick kiss and loving smile she agrees as she places the letter in Orshallan’s confused hand.*

“I’m ready now my love, could you have this delivered tomorrow to the Explorer’s Torch, it’s a rowdy tavern, not really your cup of tea my dear but I feel obligated to say goodbye to someone important, I think of her as the mother I never knew…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 13, 2004)

"I can only pray she will stay her hand long enough for you to escape her reach, love," Orshallan says, looking at the letter sadly.  "It will be delivered.  I must go to Jenar to finish my atonement, and I will find one I trust to deliver this.  After I return, we can go."

*Orshallan is gone for nearly an hour, giving the letter to the eternally-faithful Arnold, and spending an hour with Jenar, the new High Righteousness of the Invincible.  When he returns, his face bears faint traces of tears, though he seems cheerful.*

"Let's leave Andeluvay my love, we have a great deal to explore," he says, giving her an embrace and tugging her in the direction of the stables.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a small smile Loviana offers her agreement and a small, yet passionate kiss, “Indeed we do my love.”

* I look of worry crosses Loviana face as she allows her beloved to guide her to the stables. *

“I know what you talked about is probably not for my unholy ears but I will always be here to listen to you just like my love will be to comfort you.  Is there anything you wish to talk about?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

"I have been the High Righteousness for many years, and giving up such an office is difficult.  Handing the power over to Jenar was... harder than I thought.  It was a difficult thing, to be the leader of the church, and to explain that I must leave to someone I consider far holier than I... it was hard to do," Orshallan explains as he shows her to a bay horse for her to ride.  "Jenar will do well, which is why I'm happy, but he wanted to hear all of my reasons, and they were not easy to articulate.

"Come, we can talk on the road," Orshallan says finally, mounting on his own bay and moving out of the stables.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Rogue/Corruptor/Bondblade)*

Loviana remains quite as she listens to Orshallan’s plight and she graciously accepts the help offered in climbing onto the bay horse.  Settled onto the horse Loviana hides her uneasiness from Orshallan, it had been far to long since she had ridden a horse but she had no doubt it would all comeback to her quickly enough.

Bring the horse up next to Orshallan’s own horse Loviana nods in agreement, “Yes, I imagine we will have plenty of time to talk about it, and everything else.”   With a small compassionate frown she offers her sympathy, “Though I am proud of you my dear, and so very sorry I have put you in that situation…  I take it Jenar does not approve of me or of your actions then?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 23, 2004)

*Orshallan gives a short laugh.*

"Jenar does not approve of anything but the Glory of Heironeous, and I hardly expected anything different out of him," he says as the two travel through the crowded streets of the city.  The morning markets are in full swing, and many people are out early to get the day's bargins.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 23, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female*

* Loviana doesn’t join Orshallan in his amusement; instead she scans the crowd carefully not waning to draw attention to herself as she searches for any signs of trouble. *

“I am sorry that it happened, I wish…  Well, I guess I just wish for to much.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

"'If wishes were horses, beggars could ride,' Galdaron would always say.  Come, the sooner we get out of Andeluvay, the better for the both of us," Orshallan says, riding onward quickly.  

*Only once does Loviana catch any hint of danger.  A flash of a cruel but beautiful elven face in the crowd... one of Loviatar's priestesses.  They coming for her, soon.*

*Once out of Andeluvay, both can stretch their horses' legs westward, taking the lesser-known trails in order to hopefully shake off the initial pursuit.  A half-day's travel brings them to the small town of Wilkin's Commons.  It boasts a single inn, the Milch Cow, and is run by an old farming couple.  The accomodations are a space on the floor, and the food is simple, hardy country fare, filling and tasty, if not too fancy.  The majority of the patrons seem to be traveling farmers, simple craftsment, laborers, and a few others odd ones, adventurers mostly.  Orshallan and Loviana fit into the last category, at least by sight.*

*Food here is served at long tables with benches, and you're elbow to elbow with the other patrons.  A half-naked half-orc with bulging muscles, bearing the holy symbol of Kord branded into his chest leans over to Loviana.*

"Little one, what be bringing you out here beyond your _chala?_  Such a _varon_ should not wander dusty roads without a _domalat_," he rumbles, half in common, half in orc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female*

Loviana’s face is an expression of coldness that’s matched only by the icy stare of her gray blue eyes as she looks up in annoyance at the half-orc, “I’m not alone nor am I your type so do us both a favor and try your luck with some other varon.” 









*OOC:*


 Intimidate (+11) if he gets physical quick draw the stiletto dagger from her hair.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 25, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Loviana’s face is an expression of coldness that’s matched only by the icy stare of her gray blue eyes as she looks up in annoyance at the half-orc, “I’m not alone nor am I your type so do us both a favor and try your luck with some other varon.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  *The half-orc gives a deep and loud roar of laughter, and some of the other patrons give him a stare.*

"So, this _varon_ be having thorns, eh?  You be your own _domalat_, then.  I like strong woman, my little raven _varon_.  Care to test your strength against Kasag, a little _usfesha_, maybe?" Kasag says with a wide leering grin, displaying large, worn teeth and thick, short tusks.  Orshallan places a hand at Loviana's side, letting her know he's ready to assist if she wants him to.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female*









*OOC:*


 Amusing Loviana gets the drop on the Half-Orc her actions go like this… 





 

* With quickness faster than the eye can conceive Loviana draws the stiletto and places the point sharply next to the Half-Orc’s throat long before her blonde hair finishing falling in waves to it’s unrestrained length. *

“I’m doubting I would enjoy that game…  So we can play the game where I do the thrusting tonight or you can leave this thorny varon well enough alone.”









*OOC:*


 If she didn't get the drop then go as far as she got and I'll edit.  Oh and Loviana died her hair blonde, and is wearing gray blue contacts…  Not that it’s going to keep Loviatar away.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

*Kasag starts back a bit as Loviana places the dagger at his throat, and gives another hearty laugh.*

"This _varon_ has metal thorns _ochat!_  And _spica_ too!" he exclaims, as a few other humans and half-orcs of similar overmuscled physique join in his coarse laughter.  "No harm done, _varon?_  I will get you something to drink to water your pretty petals."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

*Orshallan suddenly stands swiftly from the bench and moves around to face the half-orc.*

"I believe _my lady_ told you to leave her alone," Orshallan says in a deadly soft voice.  The half-orc stops laughing for a moment, and pokes Orshallan in the chest.

"Your lady?  This _varon_ isn't anyone's lady, she'd stick him full of thorns first!"  Kasag says, howling with laughter at his own wit as his lackeys join in the merriment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana nods her head at Kasag but it’s obviously mostly in dismissal. *

“That would be fine Kasag…”

* Loviana stops and stares in shock at Orshallan’s actions but she quickly tries to rein in the situation by stepping between them, but careful to keep the dagger in Kasag direction.  She gives Orshallan a worried, and hopefully defusing, look as she addresses the half-orc. *

“Kasag, I’m more than willing to take that drink like you offered.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 26, 2004)

*Kasag roars to the bar for a small mug of their excellent ale.*

"You see, _meshga_, this _varon_ can handle herself!" Kasag says with another hearty laugh.  When the ale arrives for Loviana, Kasag and his lackeys toast her, and then seem to leave her alone.  Orshallan sits down quickly, covering up a furious blush.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 26, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana lifts her own mug with the boys if Kasag is inclined to watch but she settles down next to Orshallan and places the almost already forgotten ale down on the table as she looks upon her blushing love. *

“Orshallan, that was very noble of you and very brave of you but for now it’s best to not cause any scenes that can be traced back to us.  Kasag and his lackeys are not our enemies we need to be leery of Loviatar’s faithful…  They have not forgotten us nor will they for us for what I’ve done.”

* Not wanting to hear him apologize Loviana turns his face to hers with a gentle touch and kisses him fully and deeply unconcerned about those around them. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

*Orshallan responds to the kiss for a moment, while a few brays of coarse laughter break out from Kasag and his friends.  With the couple ignoring him the rest of the night, the two can get a reasonably peaceful sleep.  The next morning the two mount up and head out again further west.  It will take over a month, nearly two, to get to the Sea of Song at this pace, but Orshallan doesn't seem too worried about that.  Taking roads to keep somewhat inconspicuous is more important.*

*Traveling down the packed dirt road under sunny skies, you spy an old man with his covered wagon half off the road, and a decrepit old donkey in the traces.  It's obvious neither of the two is going to get that wagon back up on the road on their own.  The old graybeard looks up at the arrival of Loviana and Orshallan, and breaks into a toothless grin as he mops his sweating brow.*

"Hoi their fellow travelers!  I don't suppose you could lend some young and strong backs to getting my wagon out of this fix, could you?" he asks, sounding a bit breathless.

"Of course we can lend a hand, grandfather.  How did you get yourself in such a fix?" Orshallan asks, starting to dismount.

"Oh, Old Jack here is blind in one eye.  Some fool bluejay startled him, and he shied to the side, and couldn't see the ditch," the old man says, thumping the offending wagon with his staff twice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Far more suspicious than her newfound love Loviana eyes search the area for the ambush she has no doubt is coming but with a small, yet audible, sigh she gives in to the fact that their would be no way to convince Orshallan to ignore the old man’s plight. *

Her words of concern, a mixture of both real and fake, follow quickly behind those of Orshallan’s, “Well lucky neither of you where injured in the accident and I’m sure we can get you out of the ditch soon enough.”

* Joining Orshallan on the ground she places a tender hand on his shoulder as she gives a quick whispered word of cautious.*

“Be leery of magic my love, even if he is a simple man we cannot risk the stories of a young couple capable of wonderful magic and even greater piety.”

Speaking loudly so the old man can hear, “Maybe if we tied are horses to your wagon we can pull it free?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 27, 2004)

"A good idea, young lady," the old man says, and willingly takes the horses and ties them to his wagon with surprisingly nimble fingers.  He clucks to them, as Orshallan pushes, and with a few moments of effort, the surprisingly heavy wagon is back on the road.  Just in time for the half-dozen bandits inside to burst out, swords at the ready.  

*They move with practiced grace, obviously having done this often.  There is no tripping over each other, and no stumbling coming out of the wagon.  The bandits wear well-fitting chainmail, and carry excellent shortswords with skill and ease.  The scabbards show signs of hard wear, and loaded crossbows hang at their belts.  Elegant torques, necklaces, armbands, and earrings show these are prosperous bandits.*  

*One is a blocky youth that resembles a farmer's tow-headed son in all ways but for the shadows in his eyes.  Two others resemble your typical street toughs, greasy-haired sell-swords with hair of indeterminate color, lean muscles, one with a broken nose, the other with a scared cheek.  The fourth is an elegant half-elf that carries himself with the arrogance of a highborn.  The fifth had skin and hair the color of dust, and his thin face regards you with dead, dry eyes.  The six has the look of pirate, with a muticolored sash, black hair, saucy grin with several golden teeth, and a black eyepatch over his left eye.*

"Hand over your valuables, coin, gems, jewelry, weapons, and armor, and be swift, my fine fellow travelers," the pirate demands with a rakish grin at both Orshallan and Loviana.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 27, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana’s hands move, the long length of Skada reaches for the lead bandit’s legs, at about the same time as she speaks, “No way I’m not going to give you bloody heathens my wedding band!”









*OOC:*


 Her actions shouldn’t depend upon going first, but here they are:
Free Actions: Talking, Fast Drawing Skada (might be repetitive as she is storied in her gloves)
Full round attack; against the lead Pirate; she going to try and trip him (+8, improved trip, sweeping, I guess a whip doesn’t give a bonus to this action) if that succeeds she will use her following three attacks (free one from improved trip) to whip the snot out of him.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 28, 2004)

*Loviana draws her scourge and lashes at the feet of the piratical bandit, pulling his feet out from under him.  Skada laughs richly in her mind as Loviana procedes to flay the bandit nearly to death in three viscious strokes.  Blood oozes from the rents in the bandits' armor and clothes, and the other five take a step back at the sight of their "scared prey" felling their leader so quickly.*

"Put down your weapons now, or more than your leader will die today," Orshallan declares, pulling his mace out and getting into a combat stance.  

*The bandits hesitate for a moment, seemingly caught between avenging their leader and running.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Skada whips through the air as Loviana sets up for another volley of attacks.  Pointing with her freehand at the bandit closest to her Loviana cold futures lack the compassions of her lovers. *

“Weapons down or your next!  The rest of you!  This is the only warning you get so you better head my words…”









*OOC:*


 If any of them try to run she'll lash at their feet trying to trip them up.  If any of them threaten to attack Loviana will take out the one she pointed too.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

*The others look at each other for a moment, and then run straight for Loviana and Orshallan.  Loviana successfully lashes at the hire-sword she pointed to, trips him to the ground, and begins to lash him.  However, his companion dashes around to her side and begins to slice at her visciously with his shortsword.  However, Loviana dodges adroitly, not even getting a knick in her armor.*

*Three others mob Orshallan, but can't penetrate his breastplate.  Orshallan backs out of the range of their sword, and speaks to them in a ringing voice.*

"Halt!" he calls, and abruptly all of them stop moving, halting in place at the sound of Orshallan's voice.  They no longer seem to be a threat.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana comes up short on her next attack as her attackers stop dead in their tracks, the second it takes for the bloodlust to settle cause some confusion on Loviana’s alluring features but it quickly passes as she gives Skada a mental command to settles down. *

* With a few short sets she joins her beloved's side giving him a deep kiss with painful, yet playful, nips in the process as the pain she had watched and inflicted coursed through her excited body. *

“Well done my love, I’m sure we just taught them a lesion they will be hard pressed to forget!  How long do we have before the spell wears off?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

*Orshallan's hands come down on Loviana's shoulders and he carefully extracts himself from her, placing a soft kiss on her cheek.*

"Careful love.  We have a minute or two, so let's tie these miscreants up and deliver them to the authorities," Orshallan says.  Taking some rope, he starts to bind their hands together behind their backs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana blushes slightly but quickly hides it behind a smile as she moves to assist Orshallan in binding them.”

“Yes, of course my dearest…  I know we have little choice but do you think that taking them to the authorities is wise?  We should avoid the limelight, besides they will undoubtedly slow out travels down.”

A very worried Loviana looks anxiously towards Orshallan before she replies with her idea, “I say we strip them of their belonging, like they would have done to us, and leave them to fend for themselves in the wilds.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 30, 2004)

"It's not too far to the nearest town.  These miscreants are undoubtedly known to the authorities, just turn them in and we need not stay more than five minutes," Orshallan says, then lowers his voice, "Though I will certainly keep that solution in mind for next time if they warrent it.  These boys couldn't last two days in the woods without supplies, so it's better they rot in jail."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana simply nodded her head, she didn’t like the idea of them being slowed or the fact that the miscreants would know of the direction they traveled and would probably not hesitate for a second to sell them out, and as her frustration boiled she jerks the knot tightly closed. *

“I doubt they could too, but I’ll leave their punishment up to you…  Your much fairer about it than I.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

"'No good deed goes unrewarded, and no foul deed unpunished'," Orshallan quotes, as he ties the old man to the perfectly sound wagon.  Looking inside, both can see some remnets of other successful robberies in the form of purses, chests, and valuable clothing.  Leading the donkey, it takes a few more hours to get to the next small town, Ferndale.  The small party arrives just after dark.

*The guards are quickly notified of the arrival of a band of ruffians for the local magistrate.  Within a few minutes, the magistrate is roused and comes to view the captives.*

"Ron Killey, as I live and breathe!  Didn't think I'd get a chance to see your pretty face again, eh?" the elderly magistrate says to the dazed and beaten piratical bandit.  "Good work, both of you.  Ron Killey's gang has been a plague on these roads for a while, and they're usually careful about who they pick for their victims.  Guess they got too eager, eh?  Thank ye for bringing them in.  Care to come to the inn with me and tell an old man how you captured these brutes?"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives Orshallan a worried look but one look on his face and she sighs as she quickly gives in, “I’m not sure if the story is really all that great, but its late enough and its been a fairly long day so I guess its time to call it finished.”

Allowing the old magistrate to guide her towards the Inn Loviana is quite to engage and control the small talk, “Of course you should tell us your name and your own tale.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Aug 31, 2004)

*The magistrate guides you to one of the two inns in town, one called the Silver Fern, a fairly prosperous looking two-story stone and wood building with an attached stable.  Inside the place has about a dozen tables of various sizes, a long bar on one wall, and a generous fireplace on another.  Your horses are taken care of, and you find yourself with roast mutton, sliced beets, cherry pie, and fine red wine for supper.  At Loviana's question, the elderly magistrate raises one bushy eyebrow.*

"Me miss?  I have no great tale.  I'm Magistrate Evan Dalesfather, my great-great-great-great grandfather founded Ferndale back in King Sela's day, and here we are now, happy little farm and lumber town.  I won't keep the two of you long, you've done more than enough for Ferndale, ye can just give me the short version.  I'll have the bounty on them ready for ye in the morning, and staying at the inn will be on the town.  Ron Killey's gang will be dangling in rope neckties come dawn, that's for certain, if you care to stay to watch the show," Evan says with a shrug.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 3, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana smiles gratefully at the old magistrate as she tries to toe around to committing to stick around longer than she feels comfortable with. * 

“I think we both would like to be on the road as soon as possible in the morning..  but I would like to thank you for your hospitality, the stay at the inn would be most welcome but I don’t think either of us would feel right with accepting the bounty.  So please use the town’s money to help the town’s folk that was harmed by Ron Killey's  and his gang of misfits.”

* After some smalltalk where Loviana uses the time to enjoy the feast before her Loviana goes into details about them approaching the wagon in the hopes of helping the old man, and their quick turning of the odds. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

*The magistrate nods and smiles at Loviana's refusal of the bounty.*

"Ye be a fair and generous woman, and I'll be doing just that.  Take your rest, and we'll provision you for your journey in the morning," he says with a nod, and leaves the two to their own devices.

"That was kindly done, Loviana," Orshallan says with a warm smile and a soft kiss as the two finish their supper.  The room the two were given was obviously the inn's finest, with featherdown pillows and comforters, and a small bathroom all its own.  The two can spend the night in each other's pleasureable company, and it seems that Orshallan is far less restrained than before.

*In the morning the innkeeper has a sack ready with a great deal of fine, home-cooked rolls and pastries, as well as a small pot of honey and two bottles of wine.  Packing up, both can leave before the execution of the criminals they brought to justice.  The day is slightly overcast, lending a solemn air to a day when death is to be dealt.  However, the two travelers are far afield before the deed is done.  Despite the gloom, the birds continue to sing, and the faint sounds of small and large game give both the impression that life continues unbidden around them.

*Both continue journeying for a week, learning more about each other and exploring the simple pleasures of life on the road.  Between the two they have more than enough wealth to make their traveling easy, and enough strength to defend their wealth.  Unlike Ron Killey, any further bandits that watch them have enough brains to recognize their power and give them a wide berth.  Only once more in that week is the couple bothered by troubles on the road, and that by a crazed and starving wolf.  However, it is the things off the road that bring the most concern.*

*Dreams of Loviatar's vengence plague Loviana, of needles, poison, acid, hot coals, knives, and other types of torture come vividly to her mind.  Many of these are things she's used in the past, and she now sees the masked and pierced form of Loviatar inflicting these same things on her own flesh, not for pleasure, but for revenge.  Twice Loviana has thought she'd seen agents of the Pain Maiden lurking amongst the simple farmer's cottages, but nothing seems to have come of it so far.  However, she knows she won't be able to hide forever.*

*Through their travels, Loviana has been able to learn more about Orshallan.  Noble-born and gently reared in the skills of a courtier, he took it upon himself to learn the path of a priest, guided by a vision he had after a hunting accident as a child.  Scorning the decadence that corrupted many of those of noble birth, even to the derision of his peers, Orshallan entered the temple early, and became enamored with Heironeous through many powerful visions.  It becomes fairly obvious in Loviana's mind that Heironeous is as much a part of Orshallan even now as Loviatar was to her.*

*The next place they draw near is a slightly larger town with the humorous name of Water's Otter.  A logging town with an unusually good relationship with their local druid, she often entertained the town's youth with her otter animal companions as she taught them about the flora and fauna of the woodlands.  Their loggers were well known for being able to ride their logs down the river with great skill, as well as being able to pick the most excellent of trees.  There was a great deal more traffic here, as traders would come from afar to find the perfect wood to construct a house or boat, or to purchase a finely-carved wardrobe or cradle from the skilled woodworkers.*

*As the two draw close to the bustling place, they begin to share the road with a few other travelers, including one that Loviana would recognize as a priestess of Talona, the goddess of poison and disease.  Feared and hated, but tolorated because of their skills at healing, they are rarely seen traveling alone because of the fear of attack.  This priestess is a pox-scarred woman in deep purple robes reminiscent of a winding sheet.  Thin and bony, with a cowl that covers her hair, and icy pale lavender eyes that start from her face.  She rides a pale bony nag with a canvas sack strapped to its sad withers.  The only touch of richness about her is banner fitted to a socket in her saddle, flying the purple triangle symbol of her goddess.  As she sees Orshallan, she gives a faint mocking bow, one with he returns warily.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 12, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana tries to casually study the pox-riddled woman while trying to hide the fact that she recognizes the woman and is also slightly fearful of her.  She leads her horse closer to Orshallan to protect him and also to bring herself closer to his protection. *

Her voice is strong, maybe that of a noble but little would doubt it’s a voice of a woman who’s use to being in charge, as they pass by the pox woman, “Greetings fellow traveler.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 12, 2004)

"Greetings sister," the priestess says in a voice like a raven's harsh cry, her pale eyes locked on Loviana's.  "Do you come seeing Talona's blessing, daughter of the whip?" she says in ironic tones, her thin lips curled in a strange, cruel smile.  Orshallan spears her with a sharp glance, but she does not drop her eyes from Loviana's.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana hides the fear she feels, using a simple nod of her head as an answer to gain an extra second or two to compose her thoughts before she finally replies to the pox riddled hag. *

“I’m really just passing through, my sister, but I would never turn down one offering Talona's blessing…  Is their something you want of me?”

* As she waits for a reply Loviana’s keen eyes take a second to glance around at their surroundings. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

"I will set up my tent at the edge of the village green.  Come to me there alone after dark, and I will have words with you.  I pledge you no harm from my hands," she says sweetly.  

*Around you other travelers continue on their way, carefully avoiding eye contact with the priestess.  You don't notice anything dangerous at the moment.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Turning back to the old lady Loviana replies darkly and with a thin smile on her cold features. *

“Thank you sister, but how will I know you will not lead me into the hands of those that would harm me?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

"So cautious, maiden of pain!" she says with a bright and silvery laugh at odds with her voice.  "I will lead you nowhere you are not willing, and I pledge to not lead you into harm," she murmurs, "I only wish to speak to you, woman to woman."

*Orshallan's eyes narrow as she speaks the meaning of Loviana's name, and his hand tightens on the handle of his mace in warning.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* A slender hand seeks out Orshallan’s shoulder hoping to calm the overly protective lover as Loviana reluctantly nods her head in agreement. *

“Woman to woman?  That should be interesting…  I agree to your terms.  Tonight, after dark, the edge of the village…  See you then.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*As the priestess rides on ahead, Orshallan relaxes.*

"It just worries me, she should not have known your name.  How did she know it?" Orshallan asks, half-rhetorically, his eyes troubled.

*In Water's Otter, both can find a room at the Otter's Edge Inn, right next to the river.  That evening the local druid comes with her otters, and the children are treated to the otters' lively antics as the adults look on indulgently.  A soup of fresh greens and hotroot, served with fresh bread and butter makes up lunch, and ale is downed in copious quantities to cool the throat after having the soup.*

*Orshallan asks to walk with Loviana to the priestess' tent, but agrees to wait in the square.  The priestess tent is large, and draped with purple canvas.  The banner of Talona flies over it, the amber drops catching the glints from the torches staked around it.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* After diner, and with many dark thoughts on her mind Loviana looks upon Orshallan’s concerned face with one of regret. *

“My dear, she knows my name cause I have done business with her before…  I’ve agreed to her terms and I will not violate them, but I’m sure she realizes you will not leave my side for long…  You can go but please respect my decision and stay in the square.”

* With a soft word of greeting Loviana enters the tent. *


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*The priestess stands before a altar, draped with purple velvet, and scattered with bunches of herbs, bottles of strange substances, leather bags that spilled strange powders and rocks onto its flawless surface, as well as a morter and pestle, candle, knives, spoons, a small slab of marble; the tools of a alchemist, or a poisoner.*

"Greetings to you, maiden of pain.  I come to you to with a message.  It is not too late to come back.  Take Talona's blessing, and purge your body of the light that has invaded you, and you may yet escape the full power of the Pain Maiden's wrath," she murmurs in a low, harsh voice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana looks darkly upon the priestess but she makes no attempt to hide her true feelings…  Feelings of confusion, sorrow, hopefulness, pride and desire fill her face. *

“Then my value to my mistress has caused her not to give up hope upon me yet?  I’m afraid that my newfound love has stunted some of my usefulness to her…  Does she understand this or is this love the lightness that she wishes to see extinguished?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

"Not quite," the priestess says with a cruel smile, and then steps forward to place an open palm low on Loviana's stomach, over her womb.  "_This_ is the sacrifice she demands."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana looks down upon her stomach in shock but she makes no moves to remove the priestess’s hand. *

“No…  I can’t be, I’ve used so many herbs in my lifetime that I should be sterile…”

Quickly shock is replaced with anger, “If I am pregnant, I have no doubt that’s its some curse of hers!  If it is true, tell me wow is it you know such a dark secret while I myself do not even know?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*The priestess raises an eyebrow as if a teacher in rebuke to a student.*

"Curse?  Yes, it could be considered a curse if a devotee of Loviatar carries the child of the High Rightouesness.  As for how I know, I have sent many wombed, unwanted infants to an early grave at my mistress' command, I know the signs of a woman carrying a child," she says primly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* With a stunned expression of shock Loviana looks around for a place to sit down but finally nods her head acceptingly of the priestess’ superior knowledge. *

“Of course you have… “  Almost as if she realized what she said about her child Loviana mumbles, “I simply meant that it was a curse to be pregnant at all…  The High Righteous is a wonderful man; it’s an honor to carry his baby…  What else does Loviatar want?  Or is the simple death of my child enough to please her…?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

"An honor to carry the babe of whom both our churches would consider an enemy?" the priestess says with a skeptical raised eyebrow.  "You truly have turned your back on your faith.  Loviatar wants only obediance in all things, and you have defied her to the very marrow of her faith.  I was sent to give you a final chance to repent, for that would have only been the first step on your long road of redemption in Loviatar's eyes.  Go woman, and take solace in your virtuous lover, for you will not find it anywhere else.  You are unworthy of your name."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

A bit shocked at her words Loviana replies with surprise in her words, “An enemy of both our churches?  The Orshallan that was a great threat, and enemy, to our churches is gone!  He’s a simple man, he might still have his faith but his days of politics and being a thorn in Loviatar’s side are through…  I’ll admit it wasn’t done in the way that Loviatar, or myself, intended but the deed is done.  Allow us to be, leave us alone, and I will promise you that Orshallan never bothers Loviatar’s or your own mistress’s goals or priest again…  Surely theirs more to gain in that then in chasing down a stray from the flock!”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 13, 2004)

*The priestess gives a faint chuckle.*

"Very well woman, go about your ways, time will prove the truth or falsehood of your words," the priestess say, and gives a gesture of dismissal, as final as death.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks a bit confused at the hag’s cryptic answer and asks over her shoulder one last time as she heads for the flap that is the exit to the tent. *

“You mean we will be left alone…?  None one will bother us if we leave well enough alone?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 15, 2004)

"Left alone for now, what the future holds, no one can predict.  Even you know this, woman.  It may be that your defection will cause more troubles than you anticipated, and if this is the case..." the priestess trails off, a sharp fingernail inscribing a path in the air.  "I'd be careful who you talk to and what you do.  That's all," she says finally, and goes to snap the tent flap shut as Loviana leaves.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 16, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Walking out of the tent Loviana isn’t sure what to think…  A baby wasn’t something she had ever even given a tidbit of consideration.  She hadn’t lied as she did consider it to be an honor to carry Orshallan’s child but to be pregnant now…  The cold reality was that the timing couldn’t be worse, at least in her opinion. *

Hiding her thoughts behind a relieved smile Loviana approaches her love, “See nothing to worry about.  I’m back, completely safe and unharmed but I really do need to be held…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 22, 2004)

*Orshallan takes his lady into his arms and holds her close, slowly stroking her hair.  He holds her for a while, and then gives her some warm tea he had ordered.*

"Will you tell me what passed?" he asks simply.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 24, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Loviana once again finds happiness and safety in the arms of her beloved Orshallan but his simple question breaks the spell but Loviana quickly hides her worries behind a small smile as she responds to his question. * 

“Yes and no, Orshallan, like you my greatest desire is to protect you so I feel the need to leave some details out but I will summarize for you.  They offered me the chance to repent for my sins against Loviatar simply put they asked for to much…  I was, sort of, able to convince them that my last mission wasn’t the failure that they claimed it to be so I’ve been giving a reprieve of sorts.  There is a catch though my love, we must leave Loviatar’s church alone, you cannot hinder their actions or Loviatar will see me as a failure and punish me as such.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Sep 27, 2004)

"If they leave us, and bring no trouble into our path, then I shall let my brothers and sisters deal with me.  But if they persist in flaunting themselves in front of me, I shall show them justice," Orshallan says quietly, but with deadly passion in his voice.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 27, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* Though understanding of Orshallan’s words Loviana’s small smile departs at them and her mouth opens to inform him of the dangerous that would bring to his newly formed family but she stops short.  Instead she gives a small soothing smile and hints of pleasure in the hopes of ending, or at least changing, the topic of conversation and also the small pings of guilt and anguish she feels over her less than forthcoming knowledge. * 

“Darling I’m sure you will…  I guess it is up to me to keep you distracted then isn’t it?” 

* If her words leave any doubt her actions quickly remove them as she gives Orshallan’s lips a tender wet kiss. *

“Come, my dearest, I have a desire and a need to be reminded of your love.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 6, 2004)

*Orshallan looks in serious thought for a moment more, his mind far away from Loviana's kisses, but he quickly comes back to himself and loses himself in their combined love.*

*It is morning when the two are ready to leave again, and there is a distinct nip in the air this morning, a presage of fall.  Forests give way to more plains as the two angle southwest in the next week, keeping a close watch out for agents of Loviatar or Talona.  However, agents of neither appear on your tail or in your face, and Orshallan's resolve in the matter is not put to the test, much to Loviana's relief.  But what does not come as a relief is an inability to keep down breakfast.  By the time lunch rolls around, Loviana is usually ravenous, but in the mornings even the thought of food is enough to make her even sicker than she is.  Orshallan has been put off for about a week, but he's getting concerned...*

*You can see these fields coming up are still fairly lush and green, a sure sign that you're drawing closer to the Sea of Song.  Scarecrows stand in the fields to ward off both crows and evil spirits, and as you pass one field, you see a curious sight.  A man dressed in druidic robes of an ancient cut and style is presiding over what appears to be a funeral for a scarecrow in a patch of dirt right next to a field.  A farmer and some of his hired hands bow their heads as the lower the scarecrow's body into the earth.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

"That's curious... have you ever seen anything like that before?" Orshallan asks, regarding the ceremony with intense curiosity.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Her temper had been sort of late, she didn’t mean for it to happen, it seemed to be a byproduct of her pregnancy.  Though she hadn’t been pregnant for long Loviana had painfully learned that her first thoughts had been right, Loviatar had indeed cursed her. 

She quickly reply far more tart than she wanted to, but in a tartness that had become her norm, “No, and I don’t think I want to know.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 15, 2004)

*Orshallan gives her a sideways glance, and then leans over to give her a hug.*

"Shall I stop for some water perhaps?  You've seemed out of sorts lately, Loviana.  I wish you would tell me what's troubling you.  You can trust me," Orshallan urges persuasively.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 15, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana wanted to roll her eyes at Orshallan, this topic wasn’t new and much to Loviana’s disdain it had been discussed before, but instead she simply pouted with her full lips before finally replying.

“Water would be nice…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 20, 2004)

*Orshallan heads over to the farmer's well, pulling up the bucket and filling the waterskins with fresh, cool water.  He leaves some silver on the rim of the well to pay the farmer for his water rights, and returns, pouring some of the water into a tin cup for Loviana.*

"The well is awfully low.  I think they're making some kind of sacrifice to appease the field spirits.  The farmer looked rather thin from where I was," Orshallan confesses, a worry line wrinkling his brow.  "I was not aware that ill-fortune had plagued this part of Low'verok..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

* To Loviana the cool water tasted like the most wonderful of wines, and on some level that disturbed her… From a young age she had always been able of taking care of herself and she was quite proud of this. *

_What did they do to me?  I’m miserable and I don’t want to move from this spot…  Who am I fooling?  I’m not sure if I can stay at this pace…_  

* Deep in thought, her eyes low, Loviana had missed Orshallan’s approach and most of his words but she easily read his concern. *

Loviana hides her desire to stay and take a break from their travels behind a supportive smile, “Well, my dearest, maybe you could assist them?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"Perhaps I will.  I want to see what they're doing though," Orshallan says distractedly.  He watches for several more minutes, until the ceremony is complete.  The druid removes his elaborate horn and hide headdress, and the farmer and his sons go to collect the water money.  They nod quickly at the two travelers, but continue on toward their farmhouse.  The druid comes to the two travelers, leaning somewhat on an oaken staff in his hand.

"Greetings travelers.  I see our ceremony caught your eye," he says in a raspy, aged voice.  Orshallan nods in agreement, and the old man gives a quick explanation.  Apparently there have been plagues of vermin on the fields as of late.  Wardings by the druids at the seasonal ceremonies have driven away the worst of them, but this is a plague of monumental proportions.  Needing more than simple crop charms and scarecrows, the druid is calling up the spirits of sacrificed scarecrows to protect the crops.  Once released from earthly bodies, the scarecrow spirits are far more effective at driving off vermin. 

"It's an old ceremony, not often done, but I am an old man, and I prefer the old ways.  But I am sure it will be successful.  Now, let us speak of happier things.  What brings two young lovers such as yourself along this way?" the older druid says, his wrinkled face breaking into a broad smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Though it’s about the last thing she wants to do Loviana smiles at the elder druid before her blue eyes darts towards Orshallan, if he wanted to help he could ask the questions as she, herself, was in far to much misery to be her dominate self. 

Not wanting to offend Orshallan continues to smile as she bits down on her annoyance and answers the druid’s question in a soft polite voice, “Where just passing through on our way to the Sea of Song.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

*Orshallan seems to pick up on Loviana's discomfort with her soft voice, and simply nods in agreement.  The druid nods sagely.*

"Lovely place.  If you end up in Albon, you might want to go to the Fire and Water Inn.  Loveliest place on the Sea of Song, if you're not a fish," he says with a wink.  

*Orshallan presses on most of the day without saying a word, though he often steals glances at Loviana, glances full of worry.  Occasionally both catch glimpses of rats, more so than usual, so the old druid must have been right.  However, it's when Loviana catches sight of a purple rat that her breath catches.  Deep purple, the colors of Talona.  Apparently the Mistress of Poison and Disease was keeping an eye on them... or was it a trick of her imagination?*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Unsure rather or not she simply imagined the purple tinted rat Loviana keeps a worried eye out for another while guilt and annoyance fills her.  Catching the concerned Orshallan glancing at her for the third time in the last five minutes Loviana audibly sighs and reins her horse to a stop.

“I’ve seen the worried looks so talk to me, my dear Orshallan, or have I been to much of a shrew of late?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 24, 2004)

"You seem subdued and withdrawn as of late.  I'm simply worried that the priestess might have said something cruel to you," Orshallan says, knitting his eyebrows.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 24, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Fighting back the urge to snap at Orshallan Loviana finally nods at his concern, “I… You’re right.  I have been withdrawn and though the priestess said many cruel things it has nothing to do with them…”

She pauses long enough to look deeply into his eyes, “Honestly dear, the priestess has nothing to do with it.  You do trust me right?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

"I do trust you, but you have seemed distracted lately.  But when you want to talk, you know I'm here for you," Orshallan says, giving her a hug.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana tenderly accepts the hug as a small adoring smile crosses her face, her voice sounds apologetic but with a hint of things to come, “I have been distracted my love but trust me…  I’ll make it up to you when we reach the next town…  We’ll talk about it then, okay?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

*Orshallan nods solemnly and the two proceed onward.  Making good time, they clear the outlying farms, and head into the small town of Brooksboro.  A small river runs through the town, and you can see a small group of water genasi pulling their laden boat to shore.  They appear to be river traders.  There are only two inns; the Gypsy's Thimble and The Lacy Fool's Jamboree.  The Thimble seems to be where the better food and quieter entertainment is.  The Jamboree is heard long before its seen, with loud music and raucous laughter filling the air around it.*

*As Loviana looks around the town, she catches a faint glimpse of what appeared to be a woman, robed and masked in black.  Rings were pierced through her flesh, fixing the mask to her face.  One of Loviatar's own.  Just as quickly as she was seen, it was gone.  Orshallan suddenly jerks around to look at the now-empty spot, and a fierce pain knifes through Loviana's belly.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

The pain was excruciating; with cheeks stained with tears and eyes blurry from tears that Loviana gripped her stomach while leaning heavy against Orshallan, “Oh!  Mistress…  Orshallan their here!  They’ve found us but I don’t know their intentions…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

*Orshallan turned to look at Loviana, and then quickly took the reins of her horse.  Fast as the hooves could take them, he took them to the Thimble's courtyard.  Throwing gold practically in the innkeeper's face, he bought a room and carried Loviana up to it.  The pain faded bit by bit, no longer comforting as it had been in the past, but agonizing until it slowly slipped away.  Orshallan removed a brazier and quickly lit a block of golden incense.  As the calming scent filled the room, Orshallan breathed a sign of relief.*

"We're safe now, the room is warded.  What happened?  Tell me, if they cursed you, I will be able to undo it," Orshallan says with iron determination.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Smiling bravely through the pain, abit more manageable pain, Loviana replied with pure affection and love in her voice as her hands guided his to her belly, “My love, its not them who has “cursed” me, if that’s truly the term you prefer…  I didn’t want you to find out this way, but fate fights me at every corner…  Orshallan I’m pregnant…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

*Orshallan's jaw drops, and for several moments the former High Righteousness of the Invincible is as speechless as a fish.  Then he pulls Loviana in a tender hug.*

"Thank you, thank you, thank you..." he whispers, rocking back and forth with her.  "How did you know?  How did _they_ know?  How... oh, never mind.  Loviana, you mean everything to me, and this is a blessing from all the gods," he says fervently.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Enjoying the moment Loviana tries not to think upon her worries but she goes cold and limp at Orshallan’s words, “It just might be all of the gods, Loviatar included…  My love I’m careful, incredibly careful at that…  I’ve taken my normal measures the whole time we’ve been together.  I can’t prove it but I’m worried that the pregnancy might be Loviatar’s doing.  Her priestess knew before I did that I was pregnant and it’s the child that the priestess wanted that night and not me.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 25, 2004)

*Orshallan's eyes go black at that.*

"I can think of no other test that they would accept to let you back into the fold.  Killing your own child, the representation of our love, would be a coup.  A child while you are on the run will make for a difficult journey, but I would see no harm come to either of you.  A child of both our blood will make for a very strong force in the world.  I fear that if they cannot kill him, they would try to pervert him in order to shame and spite both of us," Orshallan says, his jaw tight.  "I will not let them do anything against your will.  Ever."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 25, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana continues to find comfort in Orshallan’s arms while she tries not to worry about the future, but with little success, “I know you won’t my love but…”  She words vanish from her as she tries not to comprehend them,  could Orshallan truly protect her and her unborn child from those whom would do anything to harm her?  

“What’s next?  Where do we go from here?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 26, 2004)

*Orshallan still seems stunned by the prospect of a son, and it takes several minutes before he gets his wits back.*

"We could try to lose ourselves in Albon, many people go there for that purpose.  Or we could try one of the dwarfholds or elfwoods where devotees of the pain maiden are almost nil.  Perhaps we could go on a sea voyage, or live for a while amongst the aquatic peoples of the Sea of Song.  Or we could try to set up a simple life as husband and wife, perhaps as merchants, or even stranger, mercenaries..."  Orshallan seems to be thinking out loud.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana tries not to smile at some of the more outrageous ideas that Orshallan suggest, “Mercenaries?  You, the high righteous, would become a simple mercenary?” 

Finally her smile breaks free as she offers a small wink, “You know I’m tempted by that…  but would you really let your unborn child be placed in harms way like that?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Oct 31, 2004)

"I would not let harm come to you or our child.  But I would also not try to constrain you and protect you like a mother goose.  You have been an indenpendent woman for most of your life, and I fear you might resent it if I were to wrap you in swaths of protection," Orshallan says, a hint of a smile on his lips but worry in his eyes.  "As for being mercenaries... well, there is no dishonor in selling one's sword, provided you know for whom and for what you will be fighting for.  Though I was much a political creature, my faith is a militant one, and much good can be done with steel as not."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 31, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana’s eyes flair slightly in amusement, “Fiercely independent, but that doesn’t mean that I do not want your protection…  It’s just a matter of presentation.”

Loviana purposely lets the subject drop as she changes topics, “Spoken like a true mercenary I see…  I’m still not sure if becoming mercenaries is such a good idea…” Her words take on a displeased tone as she continues, “I’ll be fat soon enough, and obviously very pregnant.  I just don’t see anyone hiring a pregnant mercenary no matter what her skills are.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 2, 2004)

"I can't see you as fat Loviana, ever," Orshallan says with a smile.  "But you're right about people not wanting to hire a pregnant mercenary.  Well then... merchants?  Traveling evangelists?  A simple husband and wife on a difficult cross-country honeymoon?" Orshallan says.  Apparently a spirit of deviltry has infected the former High Righteousness, as he says some of his suggestions with more than a hint of mirth.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana perks up at the mention of a honeymoon, “A honeymoon huh?  Now that’s an interesting idea but your not going to get off easy, if you plan on getting me on a honeymoon is going to require a ring and a ceremony…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"A ring I will get you, as for a ceremony, that we shall have to find another priest for.  I think in Albon we shall be able to find everything we need.  Will that suit my lady?" Orshallan asks gallantly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 3, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

An obviously pleased Loviana smiles at Orshallan’s gallantry before replying, “Yes, but only if you come and hold me at this moment.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 3, 2004)

"Of course love," Orshallan says with a loving smile, folding her into into his arms.

*The two press southward and eastward towards Albon, the days becoming slightly warmer as they travel.  Apparently your impression of wealth is enough to deter the bandits that haunt the smaller trails, but you are not so isolated that wild beasts and monsters are as much of a threat.  It takes you some weeks, but you finally arrive in Albon.*

*Albon is a white, gleaming city, with white walls covered with crushed oyster shells, the streets paved with the same.  On the shores of the Sea of Song, the faint scent of salt fills the air, and hits of spice and greenery waft on the breeze.  It is the second-largest city in Low'verok, and the enter of trade for the entire country.  Orshallan buys the services of a guide to find an excellent inn called the Sun and Moon, obviously one of the best in Albon, and gets both himself and Loviana situated before asking her a question.*

"I must ask you, which faith do you desire to bless our marriage?  Sune, the goddess of love, may be an obvious choice, but there is also Eldath, the goddess of peace, Chauntea, the goddess of fertility, or Liira the goddess of joy.  The choice is yours," Orshallan asks.  The faith in which a marriage is blessed is said to imbue a marriage with a portion of that god or goddess' favor, so it is not an idle question.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana had absently been admiring their new room, it wasn’t the best she had ever been in but it was up there.  With a small loving smile Loviana turns towards Orshallan and a slender hand upon her womb, “I think the Great Mother has already made her presence felt and without Sune we surely wouldn’t be here…  I think the honor should go to Sune, and yourself?  How do you feel?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

"Sune's church suits me very well.  I feel it was she who brought us together.  Now, did you wish a special dress for your wedding?  If so, perhaps you can go and get that made, while I go find a perfect ring for you," Orshallan says.



Spoiler



http://www.buy-wedding-rings.co.uk/wedding-rings/antique-wedding.jpg


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

A slightly surprised smile takes to Loviana’s face, “If you’re offering…  Yes, even a callous woman, such as myself, dreams of such things but are you sure it’s a good idea?  They can be quite expensive…”   

She quietly leaves her worries about Loviatar to herself…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

"It's a wedding, it's supposed to be outrageously expensive!" Orshallan says with a laugh.  "Besides, I can find a trustworthy soul to accompany you as a guard.  I would never want anything harmful to befall you."  Orshallan catches Loviana up in a tight embrace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a passionate kiss of agreement Loviana slips her own arms around Orshallan in her own embrace.  Slipping her lips from his she whispers seductively into his ear, “Outrageously expensive it is then…  Is their anything I can get for you in return?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 4, 2004)

*With a laugh, Orshallan returns her kiss, and goes to inquire of an escort for his fiance.  Several minutes later, he returns with an older, muscular man, obviously one of the peacekeepers, and probably a retired adventurer or guard.*

"Cedric here can show you some of the stores and whatnot, he grew up in Albon," Orshallan says with a small smile.  "And I shall be off to look for something for you."  

*When Loviana is ready, Cedric can show her outside.  He wears old, but well-cared for leather armor, and bears a shortsword at his left side.*

"He said you were looking for a fancy dress, miss.  I know a couple places that make things like that, had clients that went to some of them all the time.  Madame Silversilk is an elf woman, makes stylish gowns I'm told, uses some magic in her work.  And then there's the Ruby Rose, human-run mostly, with a mineral genasi owner, they do a lot of work in gems with the cloth.  And hmm... The Enchanted Waterfall, bit of pretentious name, that's actually underwater, run by water elves and water genasi, they tend to make things out of water-beast skins and plants for the seafloor," he says, deep in thought.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 4, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a soft smile and a friendly nod Loviana greats her escort, “Yes, we “quest” for a very fancy dress, but there is little need to hurry so I imagine we will find ourselves at each of those stores…  So Cedric how about we simply go to the closest one first.”
After another hug and a kiss from Orshallan, Cedric escorts Loviana away as she offers a small wave at Orshallan.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 5, 2004)

*Orshallan kisses her back, and waves, departing down the street.  Cedric skillfully guides Loviana through the crowded Albon streets, thronged with merchants and buyers trading all sorts of things.  The first stop is the Ruby Rose, the shop fronted with fragrent cedar wood, polished until it glows like rubies in the sunlight.  Fabics that shimmer like jewels are displayed in the window.*

*Inside, the place is a feast for the eyes, with illusions of fantanstic gowns once created lining the walls, along with some of the real dresses in display cases.  All of the gowns here are in rich, saturated colors, beaded, begemmed, and bejeweled in what seems to be a fortune in gems.  Such gowns would certainly let the wearer be remembered.  Behind a counter in the back is a woman with ruby-like skin, wearing a gown shimmering like topaz.*

"Welcome my dear, I am Madame Rose.  What kind of gown are you looking for?  I'm certain we can find something to match your immense beauty, though it will be quite a challenge," she says with a soft smile and a twinkle in her eye.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana took the compliment in stride, she had long since grown accustomed to such flattery, but she smiled and blushed like she hadn’t as she returned the lady’s greeting with a friendly one of her own, “Thank you, Madame Rose, but I’ve heard upon good authority you’re quite up to that challenge.”   Loviana’s smile turns infectious as she utters the last of her words, “As for the challenge it’s for a wedding,”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"A wedding!  Congratulations my dear!  I shall try to find something suitable for you," Madame Rose says with a bright smile.  Ringing a chime to call her other attendants, they scattered throughout the shop to find appropriate gowns.

"We have several for you... now this one would suit your eyes so well, and the flare of it would truly suit your figure," she says, indicating a lovely green dress that sparkled at the hem with green gems of many different shades.  Another one she pulled out was a slightly lighter green with an upswept collar of blue and green gems.  The third green gown was much darker, and made of sensuous velvet, the laces and golden belt sparkling with emeralds.

*Another dress she pulled out was of deep royal purple, with an elegant waist and an astoundingly full skirt cascading with amethysts.*

"It would be a bit daring with your coloring, but the style and cut is so fashionable!" Madame Rose said.  Taking out another, this one a pale sky blue, glittering with diamonds and opals, she held it up for Loviana's opinion.  Another was a pink confection of pink diamonds, ruffles, and lace.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a huge grateful smile Loviana’s nods her head in acceptance of Madame Rose’s best wishes but her smile was replaced with a more serious expression as they got down to business.

She didn’t know what to think of the first one, it seemed elfish but without the natural aesthetics she expected, the second one drew a look of apathy while the third induced a wrinkled nose. 

This continued on until they brought out the pale sky blue dress that almost Loviana speechless and breathless in its beauty but her oversensitive from the pregnancy causes a bothered look to cross Loviana’s delicate features, “What’s wrong with my coloring?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"Not a thing dear.  With your red hair and the pale blue... it would be enough to set your fiance's heart afire!  As I said though, it would be a bit daring.  Some women prefer a more conservative dress for their wedding," Madame Rose says with a disarming smile.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Frowning at no one in particular while looking upon the dress some more Loviana’s mind quickly finds itself lost in the light blue material of the dress, _Have I really live in sin for so long that I don’t even see it?_

Finally with a sigh Loviana turns from the dress, “I guess you right…  Do you have anything else?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 7, 2004)

"Come, come my dear, I can see you enjoy the blue dress.  And though it is daring, it is also beautiful.  Those that wish for something more conservative are those that are more... hmm... traditional in their thinking.  This would suit you beautifully," Madame Rose says, turning Loviana towards a long mirror and holding the dress up before her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Her face creases at the innocent words of Madame Rose, almost as if settling upon a decisions, _Once a whore… Always a whore._

Though part of her wants nothing more than to push the dress she settles in with a sigh and looks upon the mirror.  Loviana admitted to herself that she Madame Rose was a good judge of her customers as Loviana didn’t just like the dress she absolutely loved the dress but fared for Orshallan’s reaction to it as it was after all his wedding also.  

With no she gives no visible sign of enjoyment, but a small smile for in the name of modeling, Loviana turned to escort, “Cedric what do you think?  Its not to risqué is it?”









*OOC:*


 Sense motive, if need be, on his answer...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Cedric doesn't speak for a moment, but looks slightly stunned.*

"It's magnificent," he finally gets out.  Loviana gets the feeling he's overwhelmed as opposed to anything else.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a beaming smile Loviana offers her thanks to Cedric before turning apologetically towards Madame Rose, “I’m sure this is the one but my husband to be has a conservative streak…  Would it be to much to ask if I could try it on?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"Of course my dear?  Margarite, come help this lady dress," Madame Rose says, guiding Loviana to a private showing room.  Margarite, a young human woman with dark coloring, wearing maroon, helps Loviana into the appropriate underthings, and helps tie the corset for the dress.  Unbidden, she comes forward with tiara-like headpiece of opal and silver, and a shimmering silver veil.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a smile and some nervous small talk Loviana allows Margarite to help herself don the dress and with a small smile she takes the tiara but hesitantly holds on it in her hands instead of placing it atop her wondrous red locks.

“I think I will simply hold this so I can see more of the dress… At least for now.”

Returning to the mirror Loviana sways her amble body this way and that to make sure the dress laid upon her body like it was suppose to…  Happy with the results she turns back to Cedric with a curious grin on her face.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Cedric simply looks awestruck.*

"You look like a queen, m'lady" he says softly, eyes wide.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles delighted, “As any bride should be...  Do you think Orshallan will like it?”  Her blue eyes turn to catch Madame Rose ‘s reaction.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"I cannot imagine any man who would not, and if he doesn't, bring him back here and I shall box his ears for you!  You look stunning, my dear," Madame Rose says with every evidence of delight.  Of course, your dress and its accessories probably total a tidy sum, so her delight is twofold.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana grins at Madame Rose’s joke, “I’ll keep that in mind…” Her grins disappears as she turns serious, “I still would feel better if I slept on it…  Can you hold the dress and accessories till tomorrow for me?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

"Of course my dear.  I'm certain you will be the most lovely bride to walk in Sune's temple with this dress," Madame Rose says sweetly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Internal Loviana’s mind races, _Just how did she know we where getting married under Sune’s blessing?_  

External she blushes slightly at the compliment before trying to answer her curiosity, “If you don’t mind me asking, Madame Rose, how did you know that the wedding was to be Sune’s Temple?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 8, 2004)

*Madame Rose seems surprised at the question.*

"Well, most women insist on getting married in Sune's temple.  I just assumed..." Madame Rose says.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 8, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives an embarrassed smile and an apologetic look, “Yes, of course…  You just spoke with so little doubt I thought maybe… Well I don’t know what I was thinking, I guess gown shopping is as nerve racking as they say it is…”   

Her smile reestablished Loviana says her goodbyes, “Anyhow, hold the dress I’m almost positive we will be back for it.”

Once alone she will direct Cedric to escort her to Madame Silversilk’s shop while she carefully, but innocently, looks upon her surroundings.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2004)

*Cedric guides Loviana to Madame Silversilk's shop, and elegant creation of carved, silvery wood.  It obviously was designed and constructed by elves.  Inside, elegant gowns of light, flowing fabrics are in abundance.  They are patterned in lovely light colors, and the dresses themselves flow like water or air.  Many are enhanced by illusion to lend the appearance of movement, or to have the color shift like oil on water.  The dummies the dresses are on are very much in the elven mode; they are made for thin, ethereal woman with pale hair.  However, there are several ones of that lovely shade of blue that flow like water, and another of pure with whose material shimmers like freshly-fallen snow.*

*Madame Silversilk greets you with a simple gentle bow, and waves for you to inspect her entire store.*

"I am at your disposal when you're ready, my dear," she says in a soft, cultured voice.  A slender, ethereal elf with silver hair and pale green eyes, Madame Silversilk looks almost like a fey creature herself.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 15, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana’s eyes glance over the many dresses before resting on the blue gown that flows like water but Loviana pulls her eyes free as she nods in greeting, “Thank you Madame Silversilk, I’m actually in the market for a wedding dress, and I was wondering if you could show me a few of your gowns.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 15, 2004)

"Of course.  I have one in white crystal-silk, many layers of it, and the wearer rather looks as if she is wearing a skin of feathers.  I saw your eye on the water-gown, one of my most recent creation.  It would be flattering on any wearer, accentuating any feature you care to, by simple adjustments of the spell upon it.  I also have one of dawn silk, that practically floats about the wearer; rather than having her be garbed in it, she is _surrounded_ by it.  I also have a dress of pure magic, an elegant illusion that myself or one of my apprentices can maintain for you during your ceremony.  Some of our ladies that have married often prefer that approach, as do those that do not want the care of such a gown for many years.  There are several other colors and styles here as well, was there anything in a specific color or style you were seeking for your happy day?" Madame Silversilk asks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana quickly dismisses the idea of an illusion for her wedding gown with a shake of her red lockets and a few choice words that probably sounds slightly snobbish even though she smiles the whole time, “Interesting…  but I know without doubt that I want something tangible and long term care for the dress will shouldn’t impose a problem.  As for color…  Its undecided but something that highlights my beauty.” 

With a nod of her head and a large smile on her full lips Loviana points out the waterfall dress, “You are correct, that one does indeed catch my attention…”  With her delicate fingers Loviana moves the material curious to rather or not the water will move with it.  “So how does the spell work?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

"You simply will it to move, and the dress will shift slightly to accentuate the feature you desire.  I would advise a bit of practice in it, of course," Madame Silversilk points out.  As Loviana strokes the dress, the water does seem to move slightly with the pressure of her fingers.  It feels cool and soft, almost like dipping one's hand into a basin of water.  "Would you like to try it on?  These dresses only truly come alive when worn."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Intrigued with the way the dress feels Loviana gives an absent smile as she agrees, “Yes, of course Madame Silversilk.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*With a gesture, the dress seems to compact itself into a ball.  Madame Silversilk floats it over to the dressing room and waits outside for Loviana to disrobe.  When she indicates she is ready, Silversilk floats the dress down over her head, where it flows around her body.  It's just like diving into water.  In a moment it lies elegantly against Loviana's body, showing off her skin, figure, and hair quite well.*

"Do you like it dear?  I thought you would," Madame Silversilk says in a strange tone.  Loviana feels a thrill of alarm run through her nerves as suddenly the dress comes alive around her.  She's quick enough to keep her arms from being bound, but the dress flows into her mouth and nose, cutting off her air.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

She wasn’t sure what had tipped her off but Loviana realized that she needed to push back the urge to try and breathe or to scream, her most intimate desires at the moment.  

Loviana knew she was in trouble but she counted her blessing that she was still able to react and she quickly did so by summing Skada from her glove and putting her shoulder and the strength she can muster against the door.









*OOC:*


 If she makes it through the door Loviana will attempt to wrap Skada around the assassin’s throat, whom she assumes is Madame Silversilk if no one else present himself or herself.  Her desire is to kill her assassin in the same manor she is being killed.  (and hopefully draw someone’s attention to help her.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 18, 2004)

*Loviana hammers her shoulder into the door, but it remains stuck fast... or did she lock it?  Skada hums in her mind, eager for blood, and snarls with Loviana as the door bars their way.  A burst of fear and anger floods through Loviana and into her ring, hopefully echoing in Orshallan.  The dress flexes again, but Loviana is again able to keep her arms and legs from being tangled up in the murderous garment.*

"I'm sorry child, but the price on your soul is far too much to pass up, even for a simple dressmaker.  Hush... hush... go quietly and it will be easier for you," Madame Silversilk's voice floats over the walls, soothing as warm milk.  Her voice seems to be echoing in Loviana's head, and she finds her limbs starting to go slack...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

As Loviana’s arms go slack her legs grow weary beneath and she promptly allows herself to slide down the wall and unto a seated position, but she does this not at Madame Silversilk’s request but in the hopes of saving herself as Loviana was no stranger to suffocation, in fact one would be hard pressed to find one of Loviatar’s flock that wasn’t unduly familiar with suffocation as it’s painful repercussions  were important in both acts of violence and love.

With little recourse other than to fight without the aggression that would rob her body of its needed strength Loviana concentrated upon Madame Silversilk’s words of, “You simply will it to move, and the dress will shift slightly to accentuate the feature you desire” In the hopes of pushing the dress from her face...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 19, 2004)

*Loviana puts all of her will into trying to force the dress off her face.  She feels it move slightly, and a breath of air goes into her lungs.  However, Madame Silversilk's voice continues to echo inside her head, and Loviana feels herself go slack.  Though she cannot move, she can still see through slitted eyes.  Silversilk enters the surprisingly well-built dressing room, and manipulates a carving near the corner of the mirror.  It swings open to reveal a secret passage descending into the depths.  Two other people, elegantly-dressed elven woman, pick Loviana up and begin to carry her in.*

"What about the man?" Silversilk inquires.  "We left him sleeping in an alley, Mistress."  Loviana sees Silversilk give a curt nod as she's taken down a set of stone stairs, lit only with glowing fungus on the ceiling.  

*From her ring, she feels a sudden surge of anger, fear, and determination.  Orshallan is coming.  Silversilk directs her apprentices to place Loviana on a slab of stone, and then secure her with iron manacles.  The other women leave, and Silversilk leans over Loviana and makes a gesture with her hand.  Abruptly she is back in control of her body.*

"There are many questions behind your eyes, child," she says softly.  Out of the corner of her eye, Loviana spots Skada lying on a table nearby.  The scourge seems to vibrate with anger, eager for blood.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana let none of her anger, at herself and at Madame Silversilk's treachery, and the simple relief at still being alive cross her face as her mind noted with some satisfaction that the Madame seemed to be underestimating her…  Something she wouldn’t do herself.

“Well how many of them have answers?  Better yet how many of them have answers?  Are you really a simple dressmaker Madam Silversilk or are you something more?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 20, 2004)

"I am no more a simple dressmaker than you are a simple bride, my dear.  Everyone has two faces, and sometimes many more than that.  One of mine is a kidnapper of sorts.  My employer desires your soul, and I was paid to deliver," Silversilk says with a mildness that belays the subtle horror of her words.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nodded her head in understanding, their could only be one interested in her soul but Loviana realized that talking, and the time it would take, was in her favor, “Well you do have talent the dress was quite lovely…  I would have loved to wear it for my wedding…  So how much?” 

She gives a mischievous grin, “For my soul, not the dress and how do you plan on taking my soul?”









*OOC:*


 If Silversilk advances on her she will call Skada to her side and attack.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Loviana concentrates, calling Skada to her hand, and with the force of an arrow, she obeys.  The scourge lashes out, tearing a deep gash in Silversilk's side as she flies to Loviana's hand.  Silversilk screams and turns white as blood pours from the wound.  With a look of terror, she flees the room, shutting the massive door behind her.*

*With a bit of work, Loviana manages to to work one hand free of the manacles, then takes the lockpicks in the hem of her dress and unlocks her other limbs.  She finds the doors out locked, with no obvious latch or lock on the inside.  Within her mind, she can tell that Orshallan is frantically trying to get to her.*

OOC - A successful hit and 19 points of damage to one very surprised dressmaker.  A few Escape Artist and Open Lock checks later,  you're free.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Free of her bonds and after a brief tour of her room Loviana tries to reach out for Orshallan, “My beloved?  Can you hear me?  I’ve freed myself of my captors…  Try moving the carving next to the mirror in one of Madame Silversilk's dressing room.  Be careful though, the Madame is more than she appears to be and she had two helpers.”

As she waits for any sort of reply Loviana begins to explore the camber looking for any sort of a release for the door.









*OOC:*


 Spot +11


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 21, 2004)

*Examining the room carefully, Loviana notices several odd slits in the walls, like something is meant to go in them... or come out.  She notices no obvious mechanisms to get out, so she'll probably have to search closer.*

_Loviana!  Love, I've found the dress shop, but it's locked up magically as well as physically.  I bet Silversilk has another exit in one of the surrounding shops.  I have sent for city guards to keep trying to the front door, and myself and some others will hunt for the other entrances.  Hand on!_ Orshallan sends suddenly.

*For a moment there, Loviana was sure she heard a slight hissing sound from within the room...*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana absently listens to Orshallan as she steers intently at the holes in the walls, while trying to pick up any noises coming from them, she wasn’t sure but she thought she heard a hiss of some sort and one she doubted was going to do her any good.

As her sea green eyes watching the holes in the wall Loviana’s refined voice is cool and calm as she tries to reassure Orshallan, “Dearest, I can’t imagine that I can go anywhere but the gesture, and worry, is appreciated.  Orshallan ,Silversilk needs to be stopped…  We need to know who she truly is and just how many people know that we are here!”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*Orshallan is clearly torn, but finally agrees.*

_I shall go for her, my love.  Stay safe, I am sending the Guard to get you,_ Orshallan sends, and you feel him beginning to run.  

*The hissing sound returns, louder than before.  With a start, Loviana realizes that there are tiny snakes within the walls, snakes that are now starting to slither though the openings.  Their bright colors show their poisonous nature.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Eyeing her unwanted companions wearily Loviana’s tone turns jaded, _Lets hope they arrive soon as I’m not alone here…  Find Silversilk, my dear, I do so want to speak to her about how she treats her customers._

Though she had scanned the room more than once Loviana double checks all four corners again but this time she takes special notice of the ceiling and of anything that can be used to remove herself from ground level.

If she sees nothing better she will investigate the table that Skada was resting on in the hopes that it would support her weight if she stood or sat upon it.









*OOC:*


 Could I have a description of anything in the room that could be used to keep the snakes from Loviana.  Hooks in the ceiling, other furniture, just what was Loviana bound to?  A table or a wall?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*The chamber has a stone table in the center with iron manacles at the four corners, which is what Loviana was attached to.  A sturdy wooden table to the side held Skada.  Pillars in the corners hold up the ceiling.  The ceiling itself is covered with an iron latticework that dangles about a foot below the stone ceiling from chains; hooks project from the lattice.  Climbing in the corner between the pillar and the corner of the room would allow her to reach the lattice on the ceiling.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Nov 30, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Happy to avoid a confrontation with the poisons snakes Loviana gracefully climbs upon the table in the hopes that it will place her out of reach but as she touches on of the manacles of cold iron she cannot help but wonder how many people have died to the poisons vipers while being helpless bond to the table.

Using the extreme length of Skada Loviana strikes at any snake that draws to near her…









*OOC:*


 Doh!  I can’t believe I forgot about the stone slab…  Then again I’m rather drugged out of my mind. (Flu)  

How close is the wood table from the stone slab?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Nov 30, 2004)

*The stone slab is about eight feet away from the wooden table.*

*The snakes slither slowly on the cold stone floor, but Loviana suddenly realizes that the air is starting to warm perceptibly.  The snakes begin to slither with more enthusiasum, as more and more pour out of the walls, starting to make a squirming carpet of the floor.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 1, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana watches the snakes with growing apprehension and its doesn’t take long for her to quickly doubtful herself, “Skada, my old girl, do you have any ideas on how to get out of this one?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

_Other than killing them all?_ comes the sharp voice of her scourge.  _Get up out of the way, there has to be some way out of here for the builder in case of an accident, and it's probably not on the floor with the snakes!_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana replies equally sharp, “Well, that would depend upon the builder…  Loviatar isn’t known for showing compassion amongst her faithful if they fail her.  Being trapped in your on death trap is probably a failure.”

Though opposite of her words she quickly stands upon the stone stab looking closer at the many chains and where they connect upon the walls and ceiling.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 5, 2004)

*Looking at the chains carefully, concentrating only on them, she finally spots a place at one of the corners where there seems to be a rectangular crack in the ceiling.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 5, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a think of her wrist Loviana wraps the smug and cocky Skada around the chain closest to the crack in the ceiling.  Starting slowly, and careful to keep her weight towards the center of the stone slab, Loviana puts all of her weight into it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 6, 2004)

*With a grumble from Skada, Loviana uses her to whip around the bars above her head.  Heaving herself up, she swings hand over hand to the corner, and then hangs on the chains.  With a groan, the whole section of the ceiling swings down, nearly throwing Loviana off.  She catches herself and considers her next move.  With some impressive acrobatics, she swings around the trap door, pushes off the corner, and scrambles up the slab into the space above the ceiling.  It's a small cramped space that leads off to the north.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 6, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Taking a moment to catch her breath Loviana looks down upon her former prison, a small satisfied and proud smile touches her full lips as she quickly ponders her accomplishment.  A short few months ago it wouldn’t have been a big deal to escape from Madame Silversilk but in her mind her pregnancy made nothing easy and even simple changes seemed worthy of praise.

As her breath returned she commented to no one in particular, except for maybe herself, “All things considered not bad job at all”

Semi expecting a rude comment from Skada Loviana quickly sent a message to Orshallan in the pretense of being able to ignore her bonded weapon, _Beloved, your love is no longer a fair damsel in distress waiting for a noble and worthy knight to save her.  I believe I’m above the shop but I’m not to sure…  Theirs a tunnel to the north that I’m going to explore._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 7, 2004)

_These alleys are more twisted than a plate full of noodles!  Be careful love, I'll get Silversilk for you._ Orshallan sends, sounding annoyed at the chase.

*Loviana continues northward through the cramped tunnel, until she comes to an unusual sight.  There's a branch in the tunnel.  One branch seems to go upward.  The other ends in a glowing circle.  Within the circle she can hear faint cries of pain, the snap of whips, the clank of chains.  And also... a scream that sounds like her own voice, pleading for help.  All around her she suddenly realizes that it has gone completely silent, and she cannot even hear her own breathing.  It's as if she is at a crossroads, in more ways than one.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 7, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana disliked the cramped confines of the tunnel, not only was it uncomfortable but it was a constant reminder that that while she wasn’t showing she had indeed gained weight.  

She quickly muttered in disgust as she continued down the tunnel, “That’s it!  I’ve got to be more watchful of how much I eat...”

With the coming of the crossroad she forgot all about her disgust, the two paths could mean many things or they could be a simple illusion to keep outsiders from exploring that path of the road.

As Loviana listened to her own screams she contemplated their meaning, _Was it the road she had left, or the laborious and difficult journey that laid ahead?  Did the hindered path represent the life she had lead, with few things unknown or unexpected or did the it represent the unknown nature of her future life?_

After some time had passed, and much debate had raged in her mind, Loviana frowned at herself, she had no doubt that the gods and goddess had a say in her fate, that her destiny was indeed controlled by them, but that a branch in a tunnel could not represent the decisions one had to make in one’s life.

Her mind made up Loviana move towards the sounds of her own screaming with a determined look upon her face.  As she drew close to the glowing circle she slowed to a stop hoping that a close examination would reveal something of importance.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 11, 2004)

*As Loviana draws closer to the glowing circle, she realizes she could see through it, as though through a window.  Below the circle is a long slope covered with razor-sharp shards of flint rock.  At the base of the slope lies a long, endless plain, filled with scenes that remind Loviana strongly of Loviatar's holy texts, the ones describing the place where the Maiden of Pain's faithful go after they die.*

*It is full of racks, whips, scourges, spikes, glass, blades, and blood.  Chains, leather, salt, and hot coals are all around the many poor souls incarcerated here.  Many are bound to tables, or hobbled with chains or rope.  The worst are perhaps the ones whose only bindings are that of fear of more pain, and stay in the circle defined by their captors as if it were a wall of iron.*

*The captors are quite horrible, people subjected to the worst kind of pain, and being utterly transformed by it.  Parts of their skin is replaced by leather sewn to it, blades protrude from their flesh, eyes or mouths are sewn shut and eyelids pinned open.  Each different, each a demonstration of what pain can do to a person.  Yet perhaps the hardest things is the dead expression in their eyes.  It's as if they have little or no soul left.*

*There are screams all around, but Loviana's eyes quickly fix on the one that sounded like her own voice.  What she sees is a young girl, obviously newly come here, for her screams still occasionally call for help or deliverance, rather than death.  The girl is black-haired and blue-eyed, pale of skin and beautiful of form.  Her tormentor is also a woman, her gown of precious metal worked into her flesh with wire, her red locks stained with blood from the silver spikes driven into her skull.  Her teeth are in a perpetual smile, the lips cut away and replaced with her own severed pinky fingers.*

*The girl is obviously parched, her lips cracked and bleeding.  The red-haired torturer stands over her, offering water in one hand, from a flask with a broken glass rim, and offering a red-hot poker in the other.  She is being made to choose between her two tortures, with no help in sight.*

*The girl is in the area closest to the base of the slope, and Loviana can see her clearly.  She gives another scream for help, as the poker wanders dangerously close to her skin.  The red-haired torturer laughs, spraying blood onto the girl's face.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

The scene before Loviana caused mixed emotions, for so long this afterlife had been her calling and yet as she struggled to escape Loviatar’s web Loviana realized that she hadn’t escaped this fate, she had only changed her position...  Loviana would no longer be the tormentor but the tormented.

It wasn’t just Loviatar’s unending anger that would make this a reality as Loviana realized that the sounds of torture where no longer a joy upon her ears and sparks of pleasure for her loins but was instead dark and unwanted pain.  

For Loviana it was now easy to see that her experience with Orshallan, and true love, had wrecked her connection to Loviatar beyond all repair and though she wanted nothing more than to leave the scenes of torture behind she continued to watch in morbid fascination…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 12, 2004)

*The dark haired girl has finally broken down enough to pick her poison, as it were, and leans forward to the shard-studded water flask.  Her torturer laughs, and jams it into her face, piercing her lips, even as water pours down the poor girl's throat.  Blood and tears mingle and fall from her face to splatter in the dust.*

*Do you enter?  Do you dare?  Or do you retreat back to the world of light above?*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 12, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana closes her light blue eyes as she shakes the morbid curiosity away, though she was unable to escape the painful scene do to the painful screams and inhuman laughter, _I’ve causes so much pain and suffering in others…_

As she tried to close herself of from the spectacle that was below her Loviana’s thoughts turned to Orshallan.  Shame and love fill her as her cheeks go wet but so does determination, _Beloved I know what you would do and I also know what you would want me to do, but its time I show someone compassion…  Its time for me to change._

Inching closer to the gate, while looking for the safest way down, Loviana makes her beloved one last hopeful but uncertain promise, _My dear, I will return to your arms._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*Orshallan's return thoughts seems distant, but there is one clear thing, a burst of love and support for her.  Looking down the shard-covered slope, Loviana sees although the shards are loose and make for treacherous footing, it would not be impossible to make one's way down the slope.  Occasionally small craigs poke up through the slope, enough to make scant cover while working one's way down the slope.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

After breaking out in a small silent smile at Orshallan’s over welling support Loviana turns serous as she starts her slow and cautious decent into what could very well be hell…









*OOC:*


 Please note if she can no longer feel Orshallan's presence when she crossed the threshold of the gate.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 13, 2004)

*As Loviana crosses the gate, Orshallan's presence disppears from her mind.  She skids just a little, but her trained and practiced grace allow her to slowly make her way down the slope.  The shards poke at her boots, but haven't penetrated yet.  But it's clear that any prolonged walking on this surface would shread any footwear.*

*Cautiously she makes her way down the slope until she is hidden behind a craig just a short distance from the raven-haired girl.  A rope attached to her neck is nailed into the ground, much as one would do to a horse.  Her red-haired torturer has paused for a moment, placing the poker back in a bed of coals, and lingering over her choice of instruments for her next "game."  The girl knees in the dust, her hair shielding her face from view, blood dripping into the cracked earth at her feet.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 13, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

The lost of Orshallan’s presence from her mind confirms Loviana worst thoughts, alarmed Loviana stops and considers if maybe Loviatar knew her far better than Loviana did and that the dark Goddess of Pain and Suffering had arrange a clever trap that Loviana, in her arrogance and desire for repentance, would simply walk into but Loviana had always been determined and she soon continued down the path with a cold and grim resolve.

Loviana had met many of Loviatar’s faithful in her years and she silently hoped that the redheaded torture was like so many she had met and shown scorn too.  She had called them the “big sadist,” not for their ability to hurt others, as far as Loviana was concerned anyone could hurt another, but for their inability to enjoy the pain that  was inflicted upon them…  Their begging and pleading had always disgusted Loviana and she had never cut them any slack nor would she this time…

With a flick of Loviana’s wrist Skada flashed towards the red-haired tormentor, not to hinder her movements but to do grievous bodily harm.









*OOC:*


 Hopefully that’s a full round of surprise attacks.  Loviana will declare the redheaded tormentor as the one opponent for her dodge bonuses.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 16, 2004)

*The red-haired woman is entirely surprised, not expecting pain to be inflicted on _her_, not here, where she was the master of such things.  Skada lashed across her back, shoulder, and neck, ripping deeply each time.  The final stroke across the neck must have severed the mighty vessels therein, and a huge gout of blood floods from her mouth and nose as well as her grevious wounds.  With a choaking gurgle, she falls into the dust, the blood rapidly soaking into the dry soil.*

*The girl looks up in surprise and abject fear, and gives a whimper of pain, certain she is to be next.*

"Please... please don't hurt me any more," she cries softly.

*None of the others seem to have noticed the carnage... then again, carnage seems to be this place's stock-in-trade.  Such things are commonplace.*

OOC - Three successful sneak attacks for 61 points of damage.  w00t!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 16, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Keeping low in the effort to keep her element of surprise Loviana scans the area for any immediate threats to her or the raven-haired girl.

Satisfied that everything is safe, or as reasonably safe as possible, and that Skada will warn her if anything approaches Loviana turns her compassionate blue eyes upon the young girl while at the same time as she studies her new ward.

“No…  No more pain for you darling.” Loviana hesitates not sure if she should rush to free the girl or to try and win the girl’s trust, “Do you have a name?  Do you know where we are?”

Glancing at the girl’s bonds with her eyes Loviana moves her head as it to suggest something, “If I remove them can you help me help you?”









*OOC:*


 Wow, I love the unfretted.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

"I have... yes, I have a name.  Wira Weyrnsdot...  We're, we are... the halls of pain, hell of the underworld, I remember hearing about it in my grandfather's stories," she says, shaking her head as if in a daze.  "I will help you, please let me loose!"  Wira seems pathetically glad at the offer of freedom.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*









*OOC:*


 Does Loviana herself known anything about the “Halls of Pain?” Knowledge: Religion + 8; Knowledge: History +8


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loviana knows the Hall of Pain are an interpretation of Loviatar's afterlife, as filtered through the eastern roaming tribes' various deities.  It is said that each person will confront utter helplessness, and only when they begged for death a second time were they dragged before the Pain Goddess for a reckoning of all the pain they had caused in their life.  If it was greater than the good things they caused, they were cast down to be tormented and transformed into one of the goddess' torturers.  If there was more joy in their life than pain, they were purified and let into the Blessed Fields.  The Pain Goddess is said to sit in an iron throne atop an obsidian spire in the middle of the Hall, where she could oversee all the delights before her.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana frowns at the girls answer but she quickly races over to the girl’s side to set her free.  Loviana’s eyes scan for trouble and maybe an iron throne atop an obsidian spire mind races, _Girl, what did you get yourself into?_ 

While she hopes that the girl can carry her own weight Loviana quickly offers the girl a hand, “Wira, I hope you don’t mind if we wait till later for proper introductions…  Are you trained in the use of weapon and are you armed?”

Loviana lets her slightly worried eyes and attention wonder to the gate that was her way in hopeful that nothing had changed in the last few minutes…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Scanning the huge plain, Loviana can indeed spot a tall spire, on top of which sits something.  Perhaps it is an iron throne.  The gate still seems to be atop the slope.*

"I am trained, with a dagger... I'm sure... *sob* _she_ has plenty of those," the girl says, pointing to the body of her torturer with a terrible look in her eyes.  Bending over her body, she takes a long, cruelly sharp knife from a sheath in her belt, and clutches it desperately in one hand.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods her head in approval while glancing briefly to see if Wira’s has any footwear for the treacherous slope that leads to freedom, “Be strong Wira and stay with me…  We’ll be safe soon.” _I hope._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Wira's feet are bare and bruised.  They'd probably be slashed to ribbons on the shards of the slope without some kind of protection.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 18, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Wira, you’re going to need something on your feet.”  A slight nod towards Wira’s former tormentor shows Loviana’s solution, “I doubt she’ll be needing hers anytime soon.”

With growing impatience and worry Loviana waits for Wira while watching for more servants of Loviatar…









*OOC:*


 If Wira finds some footwear without interruption than Loviana will lead her back to the treacherous sloop.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 18, 2004)

*Wira still shudders, but manages to pull off the wrappings from her torturer's feet and wrap the tough leather around her own.  Above, Loviana notices some black specks are flying from the spire.  As they get closer, she realizes they are ravens, the symbols of death.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Hoping to make it to the small craigs that populate the way to the gate Loviana grabs Wira’s hand while whispers forceful orders to her, “Come on girl we got to go now!”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wira sucks in a deep breath and begins to run with Loviana, heading toward the small craigs pointed out to her.  The ravens draw near at shocking speed, and begin to dive towards the two figures struggling up the steep, slippery slope.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Doing her best to bracer herself against the sharp and unstable ground Loviana draw Skada and prepares to defend both Wire and herself while she whispers in hope that Orshallan can hear her once more, “My beloved I could truly use your charming company right about now…”









*OOC:*


 Loviana will plan to attack the ravens as they dive towards them and while they attack them.  When the birds pull back to gain altitude, or while they circle around for another pass, she will continue to scramble up the slope.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*As the ravens dive, Loviana slashes Skada through the air, and the ravens abort their dives, cawing in alarm.  Wira scrambles up the slope, with Loviana close behind her.  The ravens watch at a wary distance, some landing on the red-haired woman.  They begin to peck at her corpse, a fitting end to such a foe.  Gasping with effort, Wira finally reaches the top, her hands and knees bloody from where she slipped.  She heaves herself through the gate, and Loviana follows her.*

_Loviana!  Where are you?  I couldn't reach you.  I found Silversilk... I thought she had done something to you..._ Orshallan's thoughts once again flow over Loviana's mind, brimming with worry for her, as well as an odd undercurrent of frustration not directed at her.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana eyes grow cold as she bends over in the attempt to catch her breath, _Good, I would like to talk to that woman…  Hopefuly me and company will be their soon._

Even though she know that Orshallan will have more questions for her Loviana pushes thoughts of him away for a moment as she turns her caring eyes upon the girl, “So Wira, how did you manage to earn Loviatar’s wraith?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

"The Pain Goddess?  I... there was a woman in our village, and she was accused of dark witchcraft.  We stoned her and cast her out into the wasteland to die.  We later found out she was innocent...  I was one of her accusers, I thought she had cursed by husband to sicken and die because he chose me as his bride and not her.  I was taken from my house one night... and ended up there," Wira says slowly, each word dragged out of her with great reluctance through bloody and torn lips.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives a reassuring smile, “Well I’m not here to judge you Wira, but you should try to make amends…  If you have no objections I think we should get moving.”

Loviana waits for Wira to decide and join her before heading towards the bright corridor, “So what’s the name of your village?  Maybe I can help you find your way home…”









*OOC:*


 Sense Motive checks (Sense Motive +11); and does Wira’s story check against those usually dragged into Halls of Pain? ) Knowledge: Religion + 8)


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 19, 2004)

*Wira's story seems very plausible for one dragged into the Halls of Pain.  She caused great, unnecessary pain to another, and probably enjoyed it.  Such a punishment is not unheard of.  She seems to be teling the truth.*

"My village was Hammerdown, north of Ice Lake, across the border from Low'verok," she explains.  "And if I do return... what should I do to make amends?  I don't know what to do!"  The last is said a bit hysterically.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 19, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a slight frown Loviana pauses as she collects her thoughts, “I’m not the best when it comes to advice but I guess you would be best off with letting your heart guide you…  I guess without evening knowing it, it’s been my spiritual guide of late.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 20, 2004)

"I... I'll try.  I guess I'll try anything at this point.  Can we get out of here please?" Wira says slowly.

*Retreating out of the other passage, it eventually comes to a false wall in an alley.  Circling around, Loviana finds the dress shop once again, where Orshallan has Silversilk tied up, and several guards investigatin the place.  When he sees you, he speaks a quick word to another guard, and flies out of the shop to embrace you tightly.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 20, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana warmly accepts Orshallan’s greeting and gives of her own in the form of a long tender and passion kiss.  After ending the kiss and whispering seductively that a true greetings would have to wait till they where alone Loviana turns to the girl.

“Oh!  I managed to pick up a stray while I was away…  Orshallan, this is Wira.  She’s from a small village north of Ice Lake though lately she seems to have lost her way.”   

With her words Loviana gives Orshallan a hidden look that suggest the young lady hasn’t just physical lost her way...


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orshallan disengages himself from Loviana to greet Wira with outstretched hands.*

"I am sorry for the pains you've suffered, and hope that I will be able to help you find your way, whatever the road you must travel," he says.  As he speaks, Wira's wounds fade to nothing, healed by Orshallan's faith.  She gasps suddenly and feels her face, and bursts into tears.  Orshallan comforts her in a brotherly fashion, and speaks to Loviana briefly.

"My love, the guards have examined the place carefully, and disarmed what traps there were to be found.  They have Silversilk in the back of the store under guard.  I assumed you would want to question her," he says softly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Smiling like a giant cat about to pouch on the unexpected Loviana quickly replies, “Of course my dear.”  

She pauses long enough to determine rather or not Orshallan would be escorting her or if he will stay behind to take care of Wira, _Oh, my dear Orshallan, I imagine you collect a number of strays don’t you?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orshallan seems to be going to stay behind, probably because he knows Loviana wants to interrigate Silversilk alone, and because Wira is just about hysterical.*

*Entering the back room, a well-appointed storage room full of shelves of silks and fine gauzes, she immediately sees Silversilk sitting in a plain chair in the center of the room.  Three guards carry small hand crossbows at their belts, and shortswords at the ready.  Another doesn't wear armor, and the crimson patch on his shoulder proclaims him an arcanist that works for the city guard.  He watches Silversilk like a hawk, and has just finished binding her hands in what appear to be decorative silver manacles when Loviana walks in.*

"Ah, you must be the victim, Ms. Balsarat.  Sir Leshan indicated you wished to speak to Lady Silversilk," the mage says with impeccable manners.  Loviana remembers that Orshallan was going to use the surname of Leshan while traveling to prevent his movements from being as obvious.  Silversilk looks at Loviana with a serene expression.  "The city of Albon takes a dim view of rogue arcanists hiring themselves out as kidnappers and assassins, and the penalties are quite harsh."  He adds the last in a rather offhand manner, the steps off to the side where he can keep a view of Silversilk without bothering Loviana.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana files the mage’s knowledge of Orshallan away for later retrieval as she coldly looks upon Silversilk.  Finally Loviana turns to the arcanist, and apparent leader of the group, with a simple nod before speaking. 

“I’m sure they are…  Thank you for your assistance in this manner sir.  I assume that she bond and unable to go anywhere soon?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 21, 2004)

"The shackles bind her power, and she will not move unless she desires an arrow in the gut," the arcanist says primly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 21, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles politely at the man but her eyes show nothing but coldness, “Thanks you sir.  Could I have a moment alone with her? I assure you that Sir Leshan wouldn't mind.”









*OOC:*


 Intimidate + 11 if need be.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*The arcanist shakes his head.*

"I'm afraid not miss," the man says stiffly, straightening his spine against Loviana's subtle threat.  "We must be present in case she tries some treachery.  However, I'm afraid my guards are rather hard of hearing, and remember little of what they see.  I, I must confess, am given to bouts of daydreaming, and hardly knows what goes on in my presence sometimes." he says evenly, and then fixes his eyes on some distant point in space, outwardly ignoring you and Silversilk.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives the arcanist an amused look before she turns furiously back towards Silversilk, giving the failed assassin all of her undue attention, “I imagine with my new outlook on life I should give you a chance to speak before I start…  So what do you have to say for yourself?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"I bear no personal animosity towards you.  I was naught but a hired hand, a knife directed by those that paid me.  That will not save me from your anger of course," Silversilk says evenly, in the calm tones of someone who knows they have nothing to lose.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods her head in confirmation of Lady Silversilk’s words, “Nor will I save you from their anger…”

She pauses as she carefully withdraws the stiletto that’s ever so cleverly hidden in her lockets of hair…  She turns it over and over in the light as stares at it, “Now were where we?”

Moving closer Loviana makes a threatening gesture at one of Silversilk’s protruding legs, “Oh yes, you where about to tell me who hired you and everything that they told you about me or I’m afraid I’m going to have to hurt you.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"The woman who hired me came cloaked and masked in black silk, and was heavily arrayed with magical protection to prevent me from discerning her true identity with magic.  She appeared tall and slender, moved with grace, and had long hands in black gloves.  She paid me in song pearls.  She told me your description, including several favored guises, the fact that you were in town, and that I was to capture you and hold you for her pleasure in the room downstairs.  She mentioned you were a skilled fighter, but I was not told you were an escape artist as well," Silversilk recites dispassionately, her eyes closed.  However, Loviana detects a faint trembling of her bound hands.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a threatening smile Loviana places the point of the stiletto painful into Silversilk’s neck, “I don’t like it when you move your hands so I suggest that you stop.”

Not waiting for an answer Loviana quickly moves around to inspect the assassins bonds…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

*Silversilk stops the trembling with a visible act of will.  Examining the bonds, Loviana finds them still tight.  The trembling may have been from fear or nervousness...*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives a predator smile of satisfaction as she stands behind her prey.  Checking on the arcanist with a sidewise glance Loviana takes out Skada and wraps the lose end around Silversilk’s exposed neck while speaking loudly enough for all to hear, “I would imagine this should help keep you in your bonds…  Move and I promise I’ll make it hurt.”

Leaning in Loviana whispers harshly into Silversilk’s ear, “Don’t wet yourself my dear…  At least not yet as I haven’t even started to cause you pain yet…  As for me, your employer obviously didn’t think highly enough of your skills to tell you everything about me…  I would be hard pressed to be Loviatar’s Whore if I couldn’t escapes for a bind or two.”

She laughs lightly obvious enjoying herself, “I imagine you wish you had simply sold me a wedding dress now don’t you?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"You would have looked stunning in it, my dear," she whispers softly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Anger flashes across Loviana’s face as she pulls tautly on Skada, closing Silversilk’s airway in the process, “Don’t remind me.”

Her anger dissipates as quickly as it flashed  and Loviana loosens her grip on the scourge enough for Silversilk to regain her breath again, “This mysterious woman.  Does she know of my capture and subsequent escape?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"Of your capture, yes.  Of your escape, somewhat.  I informed her you escaped your bonds, and I assumed would eventually either perish below or find a way out.  I had just enough time to tell her that..." she says softly.  Her voice seems to be getting quieter with each word, and her face grows several shades paler.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 22, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Before what and how did you communicate with her?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Dec 22, 2004)

"With... with an amulet.  Destroyed... it.  Destroyed me..." she whispers, and slumps over off her chair, pale as death.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Dec 23, 2004)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana snaps her fingers, mainly to get the attention of the guards, next to Silversilk’s ear.  Not expecting much of a reply Loviana bolts from the door with the belief that only the powerful magic of Orshallan can save her assassin now.

Though she screams in a near panicked voice Loviana’s concern is not for Silversilk but for the knowledge that she contains, “Orshallan!!”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

*Orshallan comes pounding into the room at Loviana's cry.  With a quick explaination, he examines the woman, then shakes his head.*

"The poison was quick and potent my love, she must have known she wasn't allowed to fail," he says, and begins to examine the body.  He furrows his brow when he examines her wrists, tugging her sleeves and bracelets free.  "Puncture marks... I think someone did this to her.  Loviana, I think her employer may be closeby, close enough to watch her, and to kill her if she failed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 20, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks their surroundings with conspicuous eyes before turning her eyes to the dead Silversilk, “Its possible…  How and what delivered the poison?  Maybe she knew death at her own hand was favorable than anything else…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 20, 2005)

*Orshallan looks up at Loviana, startled, but narrows his eyes at her words.*

"You may know better than I what to look for," he admits, and allows Loviana to examine the body.  Knowing her own predilection for concealing the deadly within the beautiful, Loviana examines Silversilk's jeweled bracelets, and finds tiny needles on their inside surface, the jewels on the opposite side pressed down slightly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana hisses in anger at finding the concealed suicide device but she doesn’t say anything and as her rage builds she throws the bracelet at the arcanist, “I thought you said you check her you idiots!” 

Shaking as she tries to hold her anger back she mutters under her breath, “I knew I should have done it my damn self…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2005)

*The arcanist looks at the bracelet and blanches.*

"I swear I didn't know one could make the holes so fine... nor deliver that potent of a poison in such a small dose..." though his expression is apologetic, his tone is one of a scholar on a new trail of research.  You have the feeling he's going to be scouring jewelry shops for the next few months.

*Orshallan shakes his head and gets a length of silk to drape over the corpse.*

"All is not lost.  Silversilk dwelled here for over thirty years, and most trade is done here.  Her bracelet was made here, and whoever hired her and who threatened her to suicide must be here," he points out quickly before Loviana's temper gets any worse.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 21, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks at the arcanist in disgust; his words all but confirm his stupidity in her cold angry sea green eyes but she bites her tongue and simply reaches out with her hand for the bracelet while she turns to vent on Orshallan.

“All is not lost?  Oh I disagree but you are right about one thing Orshallan…  The person who hired her is still here and is no doubt putting in motion their next plan to kidnap or kill me…  but your also wheeling around like a blind man.  This wasn’t a simple attempted mugging in a random back street this was a wedding dressmaker!  What are the chances of that happen by random chance?  Slim?  Zero?  They know are plans Orshallan!  We can’t even risk getting married let alone contemplate living any type of life outside of being prey!”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 21, 2005)

"I know that Loviana.  I really do.  But we must take this one step at a time.  If we find Silversilk's contact, we find the first thread in this tangled skein of yarn.  Eventually we can unravel it, but we must start somewhere!" Orshallan says forcefully, color rising to his cheeks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana doesn’t bat an eye as Orshallan’s anger becomes more apparent as she mouths a quick retort, “Like I don’t know that Orshallan?”

Shaking her head in disgust she turns her attention, and anger, back towards the arcanist, “Bracelet?  Please!”

Though she says please it’s not with any sort pleasantness…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

*Orshallan keeps his mouth shut, and turns to one of the guards, beginning to ply him for information about Silversilk, her associates, enemies, family, and friends.  The arcanist hands the bracelet back reluctantly, and turns to examine the body more closely.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana quickly pockets the bracelet, hopefully making it out of sight out of mind to those around her, she watches the arcanist examine the body, asking questions in the hopes that he will tell her anything of interest but also in an effort to butter him up some… She wanted to see the body naked, Loviatar’s faithful often tattooed, pierced, or scared their bodies out of love for their goddess, and those marks could help determine who Silversilk’s contact was. 

She also absently listened to the answers that Orshallan received filing away the knowledge for a later day.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

*The arcanist finally shakes his head and stands.*

"I must bring the body to the Guard Hall so that it can be examined more closely.  You are welcome to come with if you desire," he says softly, and has some others finish in binding a silken shroud around the fallen dressmaker.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods her head accepting of the offer and moves over to Orshallan, “I shall be following the arcanist…  I want to see the body up close, there could be hidden details not fit for a public viewing but they could be invaluable to us.  Care to join me?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 24, 2005)

"I'm not letting you out of my sight" Orshallan says softly, and brings her in for a crushing hug.  She senses suddenly the fear he has been feeling for her nearly overwhelm him for a moment.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 24, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana turns a little bit trying to make a little bit breathing room before coming back to Orshallan with a teasing smile, “Be careful beloved, you don’t want to hurt the baby do you?”

Being held was the reminder as to why she had changed her life Loviana, she had never been loved like this, and all she wanted at this very point was for it to continue and she quickly reached up and kissed him for all her worth.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 26, 2005)

*Orshallan loses himself in Loviana's kiss for a moment, then releases her gently.*

"Come, my love.  Let's discover the precise nature of the shadow that stalks us, and which mask it wears," he murmurs softly.  Following the arcanist and half the remaining guards through the beautiful city of Albon, it's as if a shadow has passed above it, chilling the sunlight on the skin.  A place of freedom has become a potential deathtrap.

*The closest guard hall is small, but sturdily built from stone.  The arcanist and another guard take Silversilk's body into the back room with no window to reveal its secrets to prying eyes.  Loviana watches as they unwind the shroud and remove the clothes, revealing Silversilk's naked form.  She was thin and ethereal, as elves tend to be, but she had a curious scar on her hip.  It was blackened, in the form of twisted black antlers, and obviously a very old scar.  Loviana recognizes it, and the sharp intake of breath from the others shows they do too.  It's the symbol of Beshaba, the goddess of bad luck.  It seems that someone cursed Silversilk in her youth.*

*On her chest, between her breasts, is a much newer scar.  The delicate striations and almost artistic placement of the lines reveals to Loviana to be the work of a Painmistress with a fine hand with a scourge.  At her side, Skada flares up in recognition, inciting a wave of pleasure and bloodlust at the sight of such fine work.  Apparently someone had marked Silversilk as their own.  She must have had a debt to pay to the church of Loviatar.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 26, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Though her flawless porcelain had been to valuable to mar Loviana had seen many markings and hoped that a closer examination would give her the insight to know exactly who had own Silversilk.

After gaining permission from the arcanist, or whom ever had taken charge, Loviana moved closer to the body but only gave the scar an obviously curious glance as she worked her way from Silversilk’s toes to her head making sure their was no other signs of violence or ownership.  

Loviana in the two fisted hope of being both thorough and also in the hopes of using Silversilk as a distracting to the men in the room spared no inch of her body untouched while she secretly inspected the mark upon Silversilk’s’ chest.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

*Loviana spares nothing in her search, and uncovers a valuable clue.  Silversilk's intimate parts have been pierced and held together by rings, rings made of a peculiar black metal in the shape of a serpant's tooth.  She remembers one of the Painmistresses telling her about Lady Nightfang, a flamboyant noble who took that assumed name to delve into the mysteries of Loviatar.  This particular mutilation with those particular rings were a way she guarenteed loyalty in some of her agents.  Few other than those in Loviatar's church would recognize the significance of it.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 27, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

As a slight reddish tint takes to Loviana’s pale face as she pulls away from the valuable clue, hoping to add to her false embarrassment Loviana quickly replies dismissively, “Well I guess its safe to assume she was celibate.”

She quickly steps aside allowing anyone in the room to view to view the unique form of loyalty.









*OOC:*


 Did Orshallan dismiss Wira or is she still around?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 27, 2005)

OOC - Wira is in the care of one of the healers for now, as Orshallan didn't want her to see the body just yet.

*Orshallan and the arcanist examine what Loviana pointed out, and have expressions of astonishment and disgust on their faces.*

"Heaven preserve!  Was that done to her, or did she do it to herself?" Orshallan asks, struggling to keep his tone level.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 28, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Squeezing Orshallan’s side to reassure him Loviana tries to answer his question as delicately as possible, “Well it’s nearly impossible to hold someone perfectly still and trust me when I say that’s soft and tender skin…  If it had been done to her you would see scar tissue around it.”

Looking at the revulsion in the faces of the males Loviana sighs and moves back to Silversilk and her intimate parts, “I’ll look…  Could you get my some sort of instruments and something to cleans the body with?”









*OOC:*


 I don’t think the above is outside of Loviana’s life experiences but if it is say so and I think of something else…  I guess the honeymoon is over for Orshallan huh?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jan 28, 2005)

*Actually, upon closer examination, the signs of old scars are evident around the rings.  This may have been done to her many years ago.  The arcanist brings Loviana several tools from a cupboard, and has another guard bring in a bucket of water and sponges.*

"Do you know who did this to her?  Anything you can tell us would be valuable," the arcanist asks quietly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 29, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Taking advantage of the placement of herself and Silversilk’s legs Loviana leans in slightly more and whispers softly so that only Orshallan can hear her via their rings, “How much inclination do you have in helping them?”

Knowing that Orshallan could use a distraction so that his reply would go unnoticed Loviana leans back out grabbing one of the instruments and pokes the scar tissue lightly as she points it out to the others, “Their is scar tissue but it’s considerably old, I can’t imagine her not having a chance to remove the piercing rings so it might just be normal wear and tear…”









*OOC:*


 Does Loviana had any indication on rather it could just be normal wear and tear?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 3, 2005)

*It seems as if it probably is normal wear and tear, but judging from the way the skin has grown, these rings haven't been removed in... years.*

"Terrible..." Orshallan says, looking at the mutilation with muted horror.  "I do wish to help them, but in our own way.  There are things I can do, sources I can inquire of, that could give us clues, hints, even the exact things we wish to know, if I ask carefully.  What we could discover will be valuable to them, but I'm afraid if we give them too much, they will try to forcibly remove the church of Loviatar, which could provoke an nasty undeclared holy war..."  Orshallan blanches at the thought.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 3, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana replies by nodding her head subtlety in agreement like she just noted something more, to help pull off her secret communication Loviana quickly points out more details to the arcanist and other guards, “Yes, yes…  It’s very old.  Look, see how the skin has built up around the rings?  That didn’t happen over a month or two, she’s been like this for years…  No doubt willingly.”

Pulling away from Silversilk Loviana stands and declares her examination to be through, “Well boys, you can go about removing the rings by I’m not…  If I wanted to touch a woman’s hood it would be my own or I wouldn’t be expecting a child…”

She merrily watches the disgust and revulsion in the room as she takes her place next to Orshallan, _Really its a minor thing…_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*Orshallan raises an eyebrow up, and controls his expression with an effort of will.  The arcanist, however, makes an affronted noise, but has the good sense not to say anything.  What could he say, honestly?*

"Do you know who has done this?" Orshallan asks softly.

"How do you know of such things?  Few would know except one who belonged to these perverted circles!" the arcanist says, sounding angry.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana gives Orshallan a knowing look before she turns to the Arcanist with a flushed look of anger and annoyance, “I know these things cause I’m observant…  You should try it some time.  Now I’m a girl of some modesty but if Lord Leshan has no objections than I’m willing to prove to you that my body lacks such torturous devices or the scars they would leave.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*The arcanist blushes suddenly, realizing what he's said.*

"I apologize for my outburst.  Now, would you please speak to that young woman you... rescued from below Silversilk's shop and determine who she is?" he says softly.  If you decide to leave, Wira is in a small room nearby, which contains two guards, a table, and four chairs.  

"I dare say I hope you would reserve your charms for those that truly appriciate them.  The easily-disturbed young man isn't worthy of even the hint of your full beauty," Orshallan murmurs.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Up until now the arcanist had only annoyed Loviana but his blushing showed her only one quality, a complete lack of backbone that wasn’t just annoying it was sad and the look she gave him conveyed just that, _I should have been the one blushing at the thought of being naked in front of all you “men” while you kissed and begged at my feet for just a glimpse._

“Fine, I’m willing to talk to the young girl but for her modesty, and yours, I will only do so with Orshallan in the room.”









*OOC:*


 I'm assuming that Loviana is under too much observation to reply back to Orshallan.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

*The guards discuss, and then speak with one of their supeiors, and finally agree to your terms.*

*Wira has obviously been crying, and looks up frantically at the arrival of the only two people she knows and looks around desperately.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Once the guards started talking which each other Loviana stole a few precious moments to inform Orshallan of the type of piercing that where done, why she thought they where done, and most importantly that she suspected that the piercing was similar to branding cattle in the eyes of one Lady Nightfang.

Loviana frowned inwardly, tears where a tool to toy and confuse the emotion of men, and the young woman’s cry feast would make Orshallan more willing to object to what Loviana wanted to do.  Now she would need to manipulate the girl’s trust and that would take time that she didn’t want to spend.

Walking over to the young woman Loviana reassuringly touches her on her shoulder in a small hug, “Wira, its okay where here now…  Are you okay?  Where the guards mean to you in someway?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"N-no, they w-were quiet.  I w-as just s-scared!  I didn't know if y-you were c-oming back!" she says, sobbing.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Two thoughts entered Loviana’s mind while she took Wira reassuringly into her arms, _She’s either a damn fine actress or a legitimate emotional wreck._

Uncertain of which it was Loviana spoke reassuringly as she waited for the girl to simmer down, “Mira we wouldn’t abounded you like that, okay?  I’m here and so is Orshallan and we won’t let any harm come to you okay?”

In no hurry Loviana waits patiently for Wira to cry herself out before address the true matter at hand, “Wira would you say I saved you from a fate worse than death itself?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"Yes!  It was terrible, terrible, I thought I was in hell, goddess I was so scared..." she sobs in a broken voice, clinging to Loviana.  Orshallan closes his eyes in sympathy.  "She only gave me fragments of what happened to her, Loviana.  I gather she was tortured, but I wasn't sure by who.  What exactly happened to her?" he murmurs quietly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana firmly shakes her head at Orshallan indicating now is not the time to talk about Wira’s past as she continues to try to soothe the sobbing Wira.

Finally after she settles down some more Loviana asks, “Wira, I’ll continue to be your protector no matter what but I could really use a favor from you…  Are you interested in doing me a favor?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 4, 2005)

"Of, of course!  You saved me, I'll do anything you want!" Wira says desperately.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods with a slight smile as she wonders just how true that statement is, “Good!  I need you to remove your clothes and lay on the table for me…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Wira obeys with an aclarity which has Orshallan rather shocked.  There are many old scars on the girl's body; on her abdomen there is a long, ugly scar, along her back are some old whip marks, and odd sharp marks on her shoulders and feet.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles encouraging at Wira as she undress and offers a consoling hug as she sees the damage done to the young women, Loviana had obviously seen more but it was enough to make Loviana , cold hearted bitch in all, to begin to believe that maybe the young woman wasn’t a trap after all.

Glancing at Orshallan to make sure he hadn’t turned green skinned on her Loviana asks him, “All you doing okay over there?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

*Orshallan has his glance down and to the side to give Wira an illusion of privacy, and gives Loviana a quick nod.*

*Wira gladly returns Loviana's hug, and stands with her hands at her side, not attempting to cover herself.*

"W-what now?" Wira asks quietly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles proudly at the girl’s openness, obviously most women would have issues with this yet here she stood like a warrior proud of every scar.

“Well darling we, I,  need to look over these scars but first…”  Loviana raps lightly on the table, “I need you to lay down for me…. and then spread them for me.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"Why?  W-what are you looking for?" Wira asks, looking up at Loviana.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles sweetly and reassuring, “Darling, I’m not worried if you’ve been promiscuous or not nor am I after your body…  I’m more than willing to tell you but you *really* need to ask your self if you want to know...  Of late you haven't been in a very nice place have you?”









*OOC:*


 Loviana would rather use Diplomacy (+ 13), not for the better bonus but to be nice, but it might be an Intimidate (+ 11) check.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"N-no, n-not nice at all.  I- I guess you can check, if you need to," Wira says softly, laying on the table, facing away from Orshallan.  Wira is unmarked the way Silversilk was, though it's apparent she was used badly during her torture.  Orshallan's spells look care of most of the damage, but it is clear that she was broken by many men before being given over to the red-haired torturer.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana looks quickly and her heart quickly goes out to the poor girl, _Ohhh…  I imagine even that would be too much for even a discipline of Loviatar to willing endure..._

Loviana squeezes Wira’s lower thigh, around her knee, reassuringly as she stands back up, “Okay, Wira, I’m all done now, you have my humblest apology for having to do that to you.  Has someone treated you so you will not carry?”

Her eyes glance to Orshallan hopeful that he will have a spell handy for such a thing…


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 5, 2005)

"Y-yes, I always take some naroot each week, and it hadn't been more than a day before..." she catches her breath for a moment and goes on, "before I was taken."

*Wira dresses quickly as she speaks, and Orshallan comes to place a brotherly hand on her shoulder.*

"I am deeply sorry that you had to suffer such things Wira.  But I admire your strength that you're willing to help us.  I promise you, neither of us will let you come to harm," he says with compassion.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiles at the girl’s use of naroot and adds a proud mischievous grin, “Smart girl, I wish I could say I was that smart.”

With a look of deep admiration Loviana nods at Orshallan’s sentiment as she sits down on the edge of the table, “I agree, Wira no harm will come to you…  I know we talked briefly about your reasons for being in the Halls of Pain but I would like to hear your whole story.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Loviana smiles at the girl’s use of naroot and adds a proud mischievous grin, “Smart girl, I wish I could say I was that smart.”
> 
> With a look of deep admiration Loviana nods at Orshallan’s sentiment as she sits down on the edge of the table, “I agree, Wira no harm will come to you…  I know we talked briefly about your reasons for being in the Halls of Pain but I would like to hear your whole story.”



  *It takes Wira about an hour and a half to get her story out between emotional storms, but eventually it comes clear.*

"I was a whore here in Albon, working down by the docks.  I had been working like that for quite a while, since I was a girl.  My mother was sodden with drink, and I lost track of her after a time.  I worked my way up and found a protector, F'baran, but he grew very possessive.  He didn't want me to stray, and when I began to look around for another protector, F'baran stole my naroot and left something else in its place.  I became pregnant, and I knew I would be out of work.  I could end up like my mother, and I would have done anything to avoid that.  So I looked for someone to take the child from me.  I had little money, because F'baran kept it locked up in a goldsmith's shop.  

"I found a woman that frequented one of the more exotic houses, the Velvet Arrow, that said she knew someone who could help me.  She called herself Lady Nightfang.  She treated me kindly for a time.  She took me to one of the basement chambers, and had some of her helpers tie me to a table.  Somehow they kept me conscious... and she ripped the child from my womb and offered it up in sacrifice to the Maiden of Pain.  She forced vile concoctions of naroot and other things down my throat to keep me insensible while I was used by men of the house that enjoyed those scarred like myself.  She kept my there for many days or weeks, trying to convert me.  She tied me up with barbed wire, and whipped me terribly.  I agreed to follow the Pain Maiden, if only to get her to stop torturing me... I was such a fool.

"The next time I cried out in pain unintentionally as she whipped me, she called me an ungrateful wretch.  She opened the gates to the Halls of Pain, and cast me through to be punished for failing the goddess' teachings so soon after converting.  After that... I was used badly by many men to keep me from fighting to get away.  Then I was given to that red-headed demon...  Then you came and took me away from all of this.  He healed me, and now here I am again..."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 8, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With the offering of a sympathetic hug or an understanding shoulder to cry on Loviana had always been reassuring towards Wira when the young lady needed it but mostly Loviana had listened without passing judgment but always prompting for the next set of details. 

“Here you are again…?  I’m not sure I follow you darling.”









*OOC:*


 Could I have Orshallan’s reaction to all of this?  Loviana would be curious as to how he would respond to the idea of abortion. Sense Motive (+11) on the Wira’s story and also upon Orshallan’s reaction to her story.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 9, 2005)

"Again... back in Albon.  I thought I would never see it again..." she says softly.

OOC - He is horrified at her story, disgusted at the thought of Lady Nightfang.  Wira seems mostly truthful, but she might be leaving some of her story out, particularly about some of her early involvement.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 9, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Oh…”   Loviana pauses for effect as if she just realized a mistake she had made, “I thought it would be better to be in Albon…  Where would you rather be darling?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

"I... I don't know," Wira says miserably.  "Dead, or somewhere else.  I just don't know anymore!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana fights back the urge to lash Wira with Skada; she didn’t go for the poor me routine, and she surely didn’t feel appreciated.

Though she holds back on a physical lashing she lets go with her tongue as he face twists in a sneer, “Fine, Wira, I’m sure that can be arranged.  You can just waste your new leash on life if you want too or if you really want help you can tell the whole story and not leave any parts out this time.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

*Wira gulps suddenly, even as Skada is figuratively screaming in Loviana's ear for blood.  With an effort Wira controls herself and begins to speak again.*

"Lady Nightfang promised me she'd take care of me and make me rich.  I worked at the Velvet Arrow for two months before she was convinced I would be able to pay off my debt to her.  I had... always had a curiosity about pain and pleasure, and I fell into the worship of the Pain Maiden fairly easily.  Lady Nightfang was my Painmistress.  Most of the scars I have, I recieved willingly.  I was pregnant for a lot longer than I said, almost ninth months.  Some men enjoyed tormenting pregnant women, even if they had to pay for the privilage.  But I was paid too, and I was willing!  Maybe that makes me bad, but I did not ask for what she did to me next.

"What I said about her ripping the babe from my womb to sacrifice it was true.  I cried out during the ceremony, which Lady Nightfang said ruined it.  She gave me to the Pain Maiden along with my child.  I was given a Whore's Torment before being turned over to the woman you found me with.  I'm not a good person, I gave away a babe, sacrificed him for my own selfish pleasure, before I knew I could love him!  I'm wicked, evil!  That's why I deserve to be dead," she sobs.

*A Whore's Torment, as Loviana knows, is one of the Thirty Trials that one could go through in the Halls of Pain.  It is a lengthy and sadistic rape by demons of pain.  If one doesn't cry out, they are released from the Halls.  If they do, then they are sent for individual attention and correction.  The number of people who have survived one of the Thirty Trials are figures of legend amongst Loviatar's lore, and can be counted on one hand.  Feralina the Lustful, a Painmistress who released a slave and was given the Whore's Torment actually turned the tables on the demons and had them crying for mercy.  Olar-saba, a male servant of a Painmistress refused a particular humiliation and was given the Torment of Stripping, where the skin is removed and the body vivisected in view of a taunting crowd full of faces from the victim's past.  Olar-saba survived and returned to sacrifice his own Painmistress.  Finally, Xantip the Dark, a lowly servant in a temple that spied upon forbidden rites, was given the Torment of Perfect Night, where she was separated from her senses for a week, then subjected to a dizzing array of light, color, sound, taste, smell, and sensation.  Most go mad, but Xantip survived and became a Painmistress in her own right, establishing a branch of the church that deals with psycological pain and torment.*

*Orshallan looked to be both disgusted and horrified, and finally furious, but midway through Wira's recitation, his face suddenly clears, and you can see him mouthing prayers to Heironeous.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a level emotionless voice Loviana replies, “I’m not here to judge you but I did save you from a fate worse than death and for that your going to do me favors...  I want to know everything you recall about Lady Nightfang.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

*Wira tells you that Lady Nightfang is a beautiful woman, obviously of some noble lineage, who frequents the Velvet Arrow.  No one in that section of town knows her true name, or if anyone does her reputation preserves their silence.  She is known to take "troublesome" new girls and boys procured by the Madame and "break" them to their new life, often using techniques that leave no visible scars.*

*She also is a devotee of Loviatar, a Painmistress of the first order.  If she isn't the leader of the Pain Maiden's church in the area, it's not for lack of talents.  She performs elaborate ceremonies in her goddess' name, often waiting weeks, months, or years to bring certain rituals to fruition.  She is patient, intelligent, and very cunning.*

*Wira can also give you a detailed description of the Painmistress.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

The next question came easy to Loviana, “I imagine that you possesses intimate knowledge of the Velvet Arrow, its madame, and important players?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 10, 2005)

"Y-yes.  You want me to betray Lady Nightfang to you?  I would be glad to do it!" Wira says the last with passion, color flushing her cheeks.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 10, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana keeps her thoughts about the girl’s questionable loyalty to herself, _Wira, I can’t think of anyone you wouldn’t betray…_  

Moving back to the girl’s side Loviana wraps an arm tenderly around her as her sea green eyes focus on Orshallan, “Yes, I imagine you would darling but I need lots and lots of details…”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

"What kind of details?" Wira asks, looking a bit confused.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana hold back her annoyance but only barely as she replies, “Tell me about the madame…  What did she look like?  Is she a loyal follower of Loviatar?  Did she seem to have any weaknesses…?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 11, 2005)

"The Madame is Lyrnae, human as far as I can tell.  She is a devotee of Loviatar, because she participated in some of the ceremonies.  As for her weaknesses... she always wears a mask, and I don't know the reason why, there cool be a secret there," Wira says, obviously thinking hard.  "Her room in the house is behind a secret panel, and she sees each of her workers there alone for an hour each month.  All of her times with me were also with Lady Nightfang, so I'm not sure what she does with the other girls.  But none of them ever run away once she's spoken with them alone."  Wira will also give a description of Madame Lyrnae.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 11, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana nods, she had an idea of what was happening to the other girls, “Any idea why you where speared from spending time alone with Lyrnae?  Who else at the Velvet Arrow is important or a possible challenge to your revenge, Wira?


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

"I really don't know.  I think Lady Nightfang had some plans for me and didn't want Lyrnae's hooks in me.  She wanted me to be loyal to her, and gave me some hints that Lyrnae had threatened or ensorcelled the other girls to keep them from running away.  Other really important people... the Moth Queen is one of the finest girls in the house, but she only participated in the ceremonies occasionally.  She's usually busy.  The only ones I'm worried about are Madame's guardians.  She has some big, burly men that act as bouncers, devotees they are.  And I know she's traded favors to have some golems made for protection," Wira says, thinking hard.

"Wira... I know you have been though a great deal, more than I can comprehend.  Your wish for revenge is purely human, and very understandable.  But I am a priest of Heironeous, and if we were to persue your revenge, you could put yourself back in the clutches of Loviatar again.  I would say this, I think it would be wise to separate yourself spiritually from Loviatar, to dedicate yourself to a new god in your heart, so that the Pain Maiden no longer has claim over her.  I would also say that we can go to the city guard with what we know so they can start to take care of this legally.  If Lady Nightfang is a noblewoman, she has power, money, and servants.  We will need the force of the law behind her to deal with her support, before being able to deal with the woman herself," Orshallan breaks in, obviously having thought his words over carefully.

*Wira looks stunned, as if a plan like that had never occured to her, and looks to Loviana for guidance.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana hides her anger as she repositions herself in her chair; she didn’t really care about Wira’s soul and couldn’t help but wonder why Orshallan was so concerned, “There is some truth in his words but if she is a noblewomen she could be above the law…”

Her words go quite as she thinks upon it for a time, but soon she turns to Orshallan and offers a teasing smile, “My dear Orshallan how would you like to be serviced by one of the Velvet Arrow’s best whore?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 27, 2005)

*Orshallan turns a fascinating shade of red at Loviana's question.*

"I am a priest my dear, not an actor.  I don't think I could pull off such a ruse for very long," he says, shaking his head.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 27, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana teasingly grins at Orshallan as she softly strokes and pats her belly, “You where able to pull that ruse off long enough with me,” she quickly becomes more serious, “but honestly, Orshallan, a second set of eyes inside the Velvet Arrow would be nice.  I would go myself but I’m afraid my face might be to well known and we don’t know if the Moth Queen we’ll even see women.  Besides, my dear, only you can see the hidden magic within the Arrow and we need to know that before we can proceed with my plan.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Perhaps I could go and simply observe.  Certainly there are more than one man that has wanted to see what's available before purchasing something," Orshallan says slowly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Her grin grew, there was something mischievously fun in watching Orshallan’s discomfort, as she ached a delicate red eyebrow in his direction as she replied teasingly, “Indeed?  Beloved, just what have you been doing when I’ve been slumbering of late?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Nothing too terribly exciting.  I learn such things through confessions, Loviana, and during the ecclesiastical courts where we take errant priests to task," he says, with little humor.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

While part of Loviana wished Orshallan’s words weren’t so true, in her mind Orshallan coupled with her cause that’s what couples in love did and not out of pure enjoyment, she didn’t doubt the truth behind them and she barely hid her disappointment as she replied, “Yes, but of course…”  

Sighing she turned her frustrations into a sharp tongue lashing at Wira, “So what does the Velvet Arrow offer for the voyeur?  Can one watch the Moth Queen perform her impure acts?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Oh yes, you have quite a few people that just watch.  Sometimes there's even something like a theater.  They're pretty big events, and strangers come to them.  It might be a good idea to scout the place at one of those," Wira offers eagerly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Yes I imagine so…”  Loviana spoke her keen mind already working on a new plan, “and the dress for such occasion?  I imagine masquerade masks wouldn’t be out of question for such a large event?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Feb 28, 2005)

"Most people wear their best clothes, and a lot wear masks as well.  They don't want people to know who they are."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Feb 28, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

“Excellent, I think that solves our problem…” Loviana turns towards Orshallan, “I imagine we both should go then?”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 3, 2005)

"Loviana... What about involving the authorities?  Even if we were to discover the secrets of the Velvet Arrow, there is surely more going on there than three alone can handle.  We risk getting ourselves caught if we are not careful.  And I strongly suggest, as a priest, a friend, and to you Loviana, a beloved, that you dedicate your hearts to another god before entering this venture.  I do fear for both of you if you don't," Orshallan says, looking extremely concerned.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 3, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana smiled at Orshallan’s concern but she didn’t have any answers for his more important question, no deity had called to her and as time went on she had begun to wonder if she could be what Orshallan wanted her to be and if he could be what she needed him to be.  To her it simply wasn’t a good time to discus such a matter, “Very true we do need to be careful but as you pointed out without observing them we might simply give them fair warning by alerting the authorities.  We need some answers before we can react.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

"As long as we are simply observing," Orshallan says with a curt nod, his expression relaxed just a hair.  "But please, you both need to rest, it has been a long and terrible day for both of you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 4, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana grins as she replies mischievously, “I’m not promising to anything,” but as she stands she allows Orshallan to take her into his arms, “but you are right about it having been a long day.”  

She makes protest and allows Orshallan’s to guide her to his bed.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 4, 2005)

*Orshallan will guide the two women to the Leafing Branch, an inn in the middle of a pristine park mostly, catering to elves and nature-lovers.  It's actually made out of a living tree, and real leaves, plants, and mosses are used for the beds.  It's a very unlikely place to find the trio, probably why Orshallan picked it.  He pays for a small suite so Wira can be close, but they can also have privacy.  The place is decorated with living plants and flowers, and windows of opaque crystal are set in the sides of the tree to provide light while keeping privacy.  The bathrooms are satin-smooth wooden tubs filled with cool waterfalls, with a discrete room set aside for private business.  The beds are actually quite soft, and snacks in the form of the berries growing above the "headboard" are easily obtained.*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 5, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

With a look of approval Loviana tours the rooms her perverted mind already scheming various lovemaking ideas but none of them compare to the sight and sound of the waterfall and the vivid memories it conjured in her mind of a former powerful and forceful lover.  

The memories cause a tingling sensation from the tips of her dainty toes to full lips and Loviana turns, almost in regret, towards Orshallan, a man who didn’t duplicate the strength nor the forcefulness of the former lover she now craved.  

Hiding her feelings and slowly, as if not sure what to say or how to say it, Loviana spoke about what he had said in the integration room, “So…  You think I should rededicate my soul already….  but Orshallan no deity has called out to me.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 10, 2005)

"I do not wish to push you, or force you.  We came together in and of ourselves, as we were.  It's just that... what Wira went through...  It tears me up inside to ever think of that happening to you!" Orshallan says, crushing her in his embrace.  "Another god could shield your heart and soul from such a fate, and I hope that some day you will find one that calls to you."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 10, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

Loviana returns Orshallan’s embrace but can’t help but frown in hidden contempt of his response, she wasn’t weak willed and would never scream out in pain like the thin-skinned Wira did, but when she lovingly pushes Orshallan away she’s nothing more than a charming smile.

“Dearest, I have you by my side so I imagine it will never be but I assure you that I wouldn’t scream out, well at least in pain, in that’s what brought her to that fate.”


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Mar 11, 2005)

"I would hope you would never have to go through that.  I don't doubt your resolve.  Come, let us rest a while in the water, I think that will be a good end to the day," Orshallan says finally, seeming to let something go inside.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Mar 11, 2005)

*Loviana: Half-Nymph/Female (Unfettered/Bondblade)*

To herself Loviana rolls her eyes, she couldn’t believe how prudish Orshallan could be at times, but to the world Loviana’s looked her typical self mischievous grin in all, “Orshallan, my dearest, good will not begin to describe the day when I finish with you.”

With a subtle wink Loviana grasps Orshallan by his robes and leads him towards the water.


----------

